# super lemon haze at last



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2010)

started my slh grow today 9 plants 3x3 e&f rockwool 600w. hps gh floranova nutes im gonna buy rockwool mats in a few daysi ordered a 10 pack last year & planted all 10 , 9 sprouted & 1 died shortly thereafter & i selected 3 that were a cut above the rest & cloned from them then selected the best 9 for my grow


----------



## chad851 (Sep 7, 2010)

super lemon haze heard so much going dam next month cant wait to taste hope the grow goes well and look forward to see ur journal


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 7, 2010)

SLH FTW haha. such an amazing strain, but start easy on the nutes. mine did not like to be heavily nuted like my other strains i grrew out. also, they will probably close to triple in height once you enter flowering so plan and or train accordingly.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

hey thanks for the input i use gh drain to waste feeding schedule which calls for less nutes all the way across the board than the recirculating program ive already topped them once & as soon as i get enough growth want to top again so theyre gonna triple in size after i turn light 12/12 !?? thanks for the heads up i kind of thought it might , the plants i cloned from were sent to a friend who put them in with a grow already budding & so far theyve doubled in size & finaly im gonna grow the now legendary slh do you think she is gonna yield ok using my method of growth???


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 7, 2010)

chad851 said:


> super lemon haze heard so much going dam next month cant wait to taste hope the grow goes well and look forward to see ur journal


Sorry, but what the F did you just say? 2010: thought to be extinct, neanderthals appear on RIU!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a lot of trouble cloning from my SLH plant. I had one seed pop so I grew it to a decent size and took a handful of cuttings which all slumped over and started to die within a week. I did another round and only one took so I grew it out along with the mother that I cut way back after taking all of the cuttings and they're both in flower right now. The mother is budding up really nice and I'm sure it won't disappoint but the clone has poor node spacing and doesn't look like it will yield very much. 

I don't have any updated pics in my grow threads because I haven't been updating it at all but could post a pic of the SLH in here if you'd like to see it...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah any pics or info welcome when i planted from 10 seeds i had 3 plants that looked good & they readily cloned but i had 8 to chose from 3 out of 10 isnt very good odds the clones i ended up with are vigorous & healthy but i wouldnt count on ordering seeds &putting them in a grow right off if youre gonna spend time & nutes i highly recomend getting at least 5 seeds & selecting a good one for clones


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2010)

That's what I've been learning. I ordered a 3 pack of SLH and like I said, only one made it. The other two germinated but when I planted them in soil two of them didn't pop out. I really like this strain so I plan on making a 10 packk my next seed purchase. I have some other good strains going right now and plan on doing a run of just SLH once I harvest the Afgan Kush that is just seedlings at the moment.

I'll get some pics when I get home in a couple hours of the SLH and post them up.


----------



## evilcloudst (Sep 7, 2010)

i had a lot of trouble cloning my SLH over other strains. oh well...

Sounds like its going to be an awesome grow


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah ive only ordered seeds 3 times automatic blueberry which all 3 sprouted & grew & barneys farm pineapple chunk which all 5 sprouted & grew identical ,dna lemon skunk & rocklock both sprouted & grew the greenhouse is the only tricky one & has so many variations in a pack of seeds. the 3 i did select have given me some beautiful babies so far though


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's a few pics I just took. I know it's not a perfect plant right now but I've addressed the issues and it's going to be fine...

4 weeks of flower as of Sunday BTW and it's in FF soil under a 400W HPS using FF nutes. She's been through the ringer but she'll still give me some nice bud I think. As an example, there's no main stem/stalk anymore and the main branches you see were the only branches left towards the bottom after taking two rounds of cuttings. The rest of the branches grew in after I started nursing the poor thing.

It was a plant about 30" out of the pot before I cut the main stalk off just above those branches. Then it was only a few inches tall.


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 7, 2010)

SLH never was pretty imo... always grew a little stretched out like one of those awkward kids in grade school.




but the one thing about this strain it can take a beating. first time i grew SLH i overnuted and later in that grow i accidentally gave it light burn, but still yielded me 3 oz per plant (i used 5 gall smart pots)


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm growing this now in happy frog soil. I ordered 10 seeds, they all sprouted, a couple had the lanky stretched appearence talked about, and more than a few look good with tight node growth. Mine are about a month into veg, what that guy said about light feeding is true, i slightly burned a couple plants giving them full strength nutes. Anyways im going to pick my mother soon and flower the rest..cant wait to try this stuff.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

i also got one started outdoors i live in cen cal so growing into november wont be a problem i would really like a late fall plant turn purple to go with my thanksgiving dinner


----------



## hempstead (Sep 7, 2010)

I am also growing SLH right now 12/12 from seed. I did not top it but it is growing with 2 main colas anyways. I will do a little LST on her and see how many colas I can get by the end. heh


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 7, 2010)

ya see, they tend to burn easy. you check out my grow in my sig if you want. that is from seedling to chop i believe of two different SLH plant i grew out. They are great yielders. i had to chop mine at 8 weeks, but if i would of been able to keep them to 10 -11 weeks, i probably wold of doubled the yield of them, but i go about 70 g's each, 6 plants, under a 600w hps


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 7, 2010)

evilcloudst said:


> i had a lot of trouble cloning my SLH over other strains. oh well...
> 
> Sounds like its going to be an awesome grow


i had an easy clone on my SLH...i diddnt even use any root hormones. i just plug it on the ground, wasnt even counting getting roots on these one the reason i never had u thumb for cloning so i diddnt really bother takin care of it. 2 weeks after i saw it grew a few inch then i start feedin the little lady. about 2 weeks now and looking good on my clones. even cloned the middle stem, i accidentally broke one stem from the middle and took the top of and did the same thing, has a bigger ring and its still doing good on me.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 7, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> SLH never was pretty imo... always grew a little stretched out like one of those awkward kids in grade school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine came out well...yep i agree it can take up a beating, over nuted, accidental break f stem, burned with fire underneath i was bbqing. still doing great


----------



## chad851 (Sep 8, 2010)

miteubhi? wtf u chattin about at least let people know what u chattin about before u just chat shit


----------



## youngbux (Sep 8, 2010)

hello Dez. lookin good. i just wanted to let you know i have a plant this same age in flowering. mine was 4 weeks into flower on tuesday. we have totally diff strains, (mine is bagseed) but if you wanna watch a plant close in age to yours here is my link. how long do you have on yours? do you know the strain of yours?

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/357027-tell-me-what-you-think-4.html


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 8, 2010)

here is pics taken this morning making trip to hydro store today for my slabs ill post pics when i put them on slabs later today they look good & have grown about 1'' in heigth this is my 4th grow using this method it takes them about a week to get settled in then they really get aggressive in their growth rate & i dont expect slh to be any different in that respect color & vigor of plants look goodive gotta disagree with the coments about these not being a pretty plant though i guess its all in the eye of the beholder [ha ha]


----------



## youngbux (Sep 8, 2010)

hey they look pretty to me


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 8, 2010)

ok i made it to the hydro store & got my slabs theyre 36''-x-12'' & 3'' thick & come wrapped in panda film type plastic i took the block & marked slab for cut out then cut an ''x'' in the plastic & pulled the liyyle slaps over the side of the block this prevents light getting in where the block joins the slab i then take the wood bbq. skewers & pin it in place , my growroom is small & can only be accessed from the door so i topped & pruned the back plants then inserted the rear slab first, second slab the same way the final slab closest to the door i left the bottom growth on i will use it for clones in a few weeks


----------



## youngbux (Sep 8, 2010)

what is a slab and what is it used for?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a big piece of rockwool. It appears he uses it in place of pots in his hydro setup.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah dezracer is right it gives the roots somewhere to advance to as they outgrow the blocks & when you flood the slabs absorb the nutes & the roots feed on the absorbed nutes, just another type of grow medium


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1147926View attachment 1147925here is pics from this morning they are growing & seem to respond well to topping


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 10, 2010)

nice...keep it up


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

View attachment 1150063its day 5 & when i looked in this morning i had new growth so true-to-form theyve started to grow theyre right on track


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet!

I'll have to get some current pics of my SLH and put them up.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah i recently came into a 1000w. light & a 4x4 tub im thinking of putting it in my room over my 3x3 tub & installing the 4x4 tub later


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 11, 2010)

i have two SLH outdoors right now...

one i topped at 4 weeks veg, and she is 10-11 feet tall...
one is not topped and is about 8-9 feet.

they stretch like fuck, and there wont be no massive main colas except on branches coming off the middle of the plant, because the node spacing is like 8-10" on this beast.. FUck it, if i get a lb of popcorn nugs, i get a lb of popcorn nugs


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for the reply i topped 2 days ago for the 2nd time


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 11, 2010)

wow! cant wait to see the outcome.. ill let you know how mines doing too... too talll... too talll!! haha


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2010)

i just finished a grow of barneys pineapple chunk its the tallest ive ever grown 5' tall in spite of all efforts to top & supercrop


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2010)

fed my babies this morning theyre growing nice, took pics, these are my prettiest babies yet using gh- floragrow,micro & bloom as well as diamond nectar ,florablend , floralicious + & floranectar. using drain to waste schedule i flood once a week during veg. when they reach aggressive growth ill kick it up a notch


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2010)

still filling out more than height & theyre looking healthy i think ill be able to control the height at least thats how it looks now so far theyre short & stocky these pics were taken yesterday im pleased with the results so far


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 15, 2010)

heres a pic of my super lemon haze just transplant it on the ground last week, and the photo was taken 3 days ago, the flower is more visible now, hopw these pics help...it kinda looked like these bec i fimed it, which i dun really know what i was doing


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 15, 2010)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
ill throw in a pic of my hawaiian skunk its actually the slh adapted sister


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks for the pics did your babies have short, fat leaves


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1158576thanks for the pics did your babies have short, fat leaves


I know you weren't asking me necessarily but mine did not. They were long skinny leaves just as they are now, very sativa looking. My Church plant had leaves that looked like yours though.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 15, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1158576thanks for the pics did your babies have short, fat leaves


nope...hmm looking at urs seems very different from mine, could be a different pheno? how does your smell? where did you got the seed?


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I know you weren't asking me necessarily but mine did not. They were long skinny leaves just as they are now, very sativa looking. My Church plant had leaves that looked like yours though.


funny, i too had a church and SLH going.. the church looked more like my kush plant but lighter green leaves like the SLH.. that plant was eaten 2.5 weeks ago  this is my SLH topped..

first one is her on aug 25
second - same time, untopped SLH in foreground
third - wide angle shot, sept 11, 12ish ft


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 15, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> funny, i too had a church and SLH going.. the church looked more like my kush plant but lighter green leaves like the SLH.. that plant was eaten 2.5 weeks ago  this is my SLH topped..
> 
> first one is her on aug 25
> second - same time, untopped SLH in foreground
> third - wide angle shot, sept 11, 12ish ft


nice grow mate, yours def looked better than mine. cheerio


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 15, 2010)

the topped plant is covered in long narrow buds.. nothing fat as its too spaced out, the regular one is not going to make it before frost im afraid..


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 16, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> the topped plant is covered in long narrow buds.. nothing fat as its too spaced out, the regular one is not going to make it before frost im afraid..


dude, mind if you check the pics i posted, i fimmed her a couple of times so mind telling me if i shouldnt have done that etc etc...give me feedbacks on my slh. thank, anyone???


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 16, 2010)

i think that it looks awesome, i cant wait to see her finish. FIM or topping is something I should have done more often than just once being how tall they grow! the skunk looks good, too!


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 16, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> i think that it looks awesome, i cant wait to see her finish. FIM or topping is something I should have done more often than just once being how tall they grow! the skunk looks good, too!


thanks, i just dun know whats the major rule in toping and fimming if it would really give me more yield or less yield. so im not sure if i did the right thing in fimming it. how many more days do you think it will finish flowering??


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2010)

hi every one thanks for posting reply i welcome all input if i ask for it or not feel free to kick in at any time ive been busy & have to leave for work here shortly so ill try to bring everyone up to speed i have a skinny leaf sativa looking one outdoors i started with a 10 pack from worldwide & cloned the healthiest ones for indoor grow. i upgraded from 600 to 1000w. hps this morning with 6'' ducted fan & after this grow im gonna expand my room to 52''-x- 52'' to acomodate 4x4 tub it is now 4x3' with a 3x3' tub i was growing in dirt with a 400w. light when i built it under the roof overhang on my back patio i duct cool air from underneath house to cool it down my room has been a work in progress & like most i have to spend my money wisely & build what i can the level of satisfaction i get out of this is way cool & rubbing elbows with everyoun here is cool i like hearing from all the different people & their methods & results ,so thanks & keep the replys coming h.h.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like to have more space and upgrade my light as well but right now my setup is a couple closets I framed up in my garage and I made them as big as I had room to. I probably could've squeezed a few more inches out of one side and then I would've been able to fit a 3'X3' tub in there. I'm not going to tear everything apart now though so I use a tub that measures 24"X44" on the inside and since I'm only using a 400W HPS I don't use the whole 44" of length on it. I keep it to 24"X36" and I rotate the plants on the ends 180 degrees every couple days when I have more than four. Not a problem right now since there's four plants in there but once this run is done I'll have 6-8 small ones in there at a time. I want to see how much I can get from the 400 so I'll veg some clones for a few weeks, stick them all in the flower room at once and see how it goes. If I can get somewhere in the 7-9oz neighborhood I'll be happy and keep things how they are. If not I'll upgrade the light to a 600.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2010)

Your plants are looking nice by the way.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks dezracer a 400w. set up can be very rewarding i did 2 dirt grows & 1 bubbleponic with my 400 my 600 & my 1000 i found used & got good deals on it dont matter what you have you take what you got & go for it i now use my 400 for starter plants i clone off whatever im growing & when they get roots i put them in 3x3'' blocks then i put them under the 400 until i harvest all the time my stuff is budding my next grow is vegging it cuts 2 or more weeks off my total grow time & you dont have to keep a mother plant leftover clones go to other grows that my friends are doing


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I've been happy with it so far, just would like to have a 3'X3' tub and a 400 is a little small for that. I'd have to not grow plants near the edges or I'd most likely get air bud I think. It would be nice to have a 600 over a 3'X3' and hopefully things will stay teady enough with work to upgrade at some point. I'll stick with what I have until at least the end of the year though, we'll see...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2010)

hey dezracer i found my 600 used complete with air cooled hood for $120 home depot has those plastic trays that go under washing machines 27x27 would be just about right for 400w also they have trays used to mix cement in that are about 24x36 i built mine out of a plastic chemical tank that was damaged i sawed one end out & bought a livewell fitting from bass pro shop & a submersible pump from harbor freight concrete yards use those tanks mine was damaged by a forklift i know some people here are down on selling product but i sell a lot of mine &''bud'' has financed my upgrades any how i did 3 grows with my 600w. & saw no significant increase in power bill which averages $130 a month & we have washer dryer freezer & all the other crap it takes to float a household my job is construction related & times arent what they were so my grows have to finance themselves ive been doing this a little over a year now & learning as i go


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2010)

hey dez. i see youre in cal. im in cen-cal & almost every hydro store i do business with has used stuff at greatly reduced prices


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2010)

i fim'd today ive topped twice so each plant has 4 main stems that are fim'd on top plants are filling in nice although not the most aggressive plant ive grown theyre not the least either the 1000w. is working out good & the temps topped out at 85 yesterday afternoon [about 10-lower than outside temp no different than my 600w. ran i credit this to the 6'' fan & 6'' ducting on the reflector hood as with the 600w. light had 4'' ducting & i used a 2'' reducer at the fan in the next week i should have a nice even canopy & be ready to turn the light to 12/12


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in Construction also so I know what you mean and am familiar with the items you mentioned (I'm a General Contractor and work as a Contractual Superintendent as much as possible). I made the first hydro trays I used but wanted a nice fiberglass one when I decided to change my grow op up a bit so purchased the one I have now from a local hydro shop. I never thought of using the washing machine trays though...Good idea.

These aren't the best pics but you can see what I've been using. It's a big storage tote that I cut down on my table saw that sits on top of a big ice chest. It works great since the ice chest keeps the res temps from fluctuating quickly. I still use the ice chest as a res but now have it under the table and the new tray sits directly above it on the table. This gives me the ability to grow a bit taller plants. The downside is I can now only harvest every 8-10 weeks instead of 4-5. That was the idea though so I'm good with it.

Oh, and my flower room is now lined with sweet ass panels that are covered with mylar...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2010)

I need to feed and spray the plants tonight so I'll take a couple current pics of the SLH plant and I'll post them in here tonight or tomorrow. 

As a side note, I germ'd some Afgan Kush Fem'd seeds and some regular Raspberry Cough seeds and they're coming along nicely. I started with 3 & 3 but started germinating 2 more Raspberry Cough seeds just in case. I plan on growing them a bit, flowering a clone from each to determine sex and then take a bunch of clones from the best female plants. I'll end up keeping the best 6-8 clones that I'll veg for a few weeks and then put into flower to see just what I can accomplish with the 400.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2010)

hey dez i was over on your thread while you was posting on mine [ha ha ] isnt that the way it goes ??? i started a recirculating program tonight,ive been using drain to waste feeding schedule for 3 grows i use gh-hydro nutes you see using rockwool blocks & slabs you only flood 1 time a week & sit on your ass ,watch it grow & harvest when done its that simple gh is the small block chevy of the nutrient world my tds meter is covered in dust i dont use it any more they call this ''the lazy mans hydro'' as you feed & drain your tub & usualy about 2 gals are leftover which i feed my clones & yard plants this way you dont need to maintain a reservoir or the heat,ph,or algae issues either , any way if i can help just ask


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't checked out the GH hydro nutes yet but am curious now. I'll have to check into it further since right now I don't really have much time to spend on my grow. I've got a project wrapping up tomorrow, helped wrap one today, have some side work lined up and I've got a dirty little secret that I can't really talk about that made me some money and is now providing a little bit of extra cash each week. The secret is what has made me change up my grow op to simplify it as much as possible as it is ending up taking up more of my time than I thought it would. That's a big part of why I haven't updated my thread in a month.

You'll have to give me some more info on the gh nutes deal.
You mentioned you are in cen-cal, I'm in socal. Probably close enough to consider each other neighbors by internet standards, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I brought home a drinking fountain that was removed from a jobsite of mine. It's the type that chills the water so I brought it home, dismantled it a bit and turned it into a 'chiller' for my res. I've just been testing it so far and it seems to work good. I connected it to an extra pump I had that I placed in the res and put the 'chiller' and pump on a timer. I replaced the thermostat on the fountain with a calibrated one and set it to 50 degrees. The cooling system only turns on when the timer is in the 'on' cycle and even then only turns on if the water running through it has warmed up. It only runs for 5 minutes so it doesn't cool 100% of the water and so far the res temp has stayed between 63 and 68 degrees steady for a week.

not too bad for a free chiller, right?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 18, 2010)

hey dez innovation & building things is what makes my world go round & success spawns more success its just plain healthy i learned my feed once a week drain to waste method from these guys who set up grows at someones place & come in once a week flood the tables & when done split the harvest & at some point whoever theyre doing it with buys them out & starts his own operation .well after seeing what brand nutes & slabs they were using i figured it out as they had tore off the lables & kept the feeding schedule with them after figuring out how it was done i decided it beat the hell out of my bubbleponic set-up now on my 4th grow & steadily improving my yields i just ordered white widow-x- big bud seeds trying for quality & quantity in same plant a pound a grow is all i ask & like you i dont have the time to baby sit my grows well im gonna sign off & hook up my boat i live on the edge of the san jouquin delta & im gonna see if the striped bass are running yet


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 18, 2010)

this is turning into a great thread, it's giving me some new ideas. i've been using a 600w with a 6 in inline fan on a cooltube, three 5 gal and one 10 gal smartpots, total fox farm lineup and flushing with clearex. so




thanks all


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 18, 2010)

hey tingpoon good to have you visit any advice,questions welcome here had a lot of fun with my other grows too i like input & idea exchange as im not the sharpest tool in the shed and everyone is different & thats good cause if we all did it the same i think it would kill a lot of the fun & ive been havin a pretty good time


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 18, 2010)

hey tingpoon for some reason when i look at your pics. i get a red-x- is there some trick to viewing these gotta remember my computer skills are limited


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 19, 2010)

took 28 clones today they will go into a friends grow & if i like the slh i will clone from his if not i have big bud-x-white widow seeds ordered my only concern about slh is the yield so we will see


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 19, 2010)

Man looking real good had no idea you had another grow going, subd now though. you don't like having your grow in your sig?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

here is pics taken tonight this stuff seems to be growing a bit slow i checked paperwork from last grow & slh is about 10'' shorter i realize topping twice & fim'ming has slowed upward growth i still plan on vegging 3 weeks & then going 12/12


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 20, 2010)

my leaves are razor thin. nice grow


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2010)

I keep forgetting to take pics of mine but I understand why you're concerned abput yield as mine doesn't look like it's going to produce very much. My plant was a whore that was tortured during veg though so I didn't expect much out of it. I just really wanted to try thr SLH smoke so I saved the mother after losing all of the clones and threw her in the flower room with the hopes of getting soemthing off it to try. She was really only a stump with a couple small branches when I started to try and save her...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

my slh is short, stocky & has fat little leaves i thought they would start producing skinny leaves but all in all these plants are little butter-balls very compact & this is the first grow ive done this much topping i usually supercrop & i still might all the stretching i was expecting hasnt happened yet im hoping i get a lot of bud sites my last 2 grows have produced the most growth in the 2 weeks following turning the light 12/12 & the day i turn light back is the day i feed the aggressive growth dose of nutes so when they take off nutes are available


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine grow the same as yours, most growth being in the first two weeks of flower. I don't give them a blast of veg nutes though, 1/2 dose veg and 1/2 dose bloom nutes for the first week and then full bloom nutes from then until flush. I've been starting my flush too soon the last few times so I'm going to try to get it right this time.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

hey dez how are you doing ??? im mulling over going 12/12 in the next couple of days i want to harvest by x-mas it seems like every harvest i get blindsided with either property taxes or insurance which isnt figured in to our house payment so you see unkle sam is already taxing my pot[ha ha] i figure if i cut the light in the next few days i should end up with 30'' plants i give my plants the transition dose the following week [week#2] of 12/12 & get a really good growth rate gh-nutes transition is 50/50 growth&bloom


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 20, 2010)

ya, they will triple in flower, if you want to see the difference, check out my journal.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine is currently about 30" out of the pot and it was only 10-12" when I put it in the flower room so that sounds about right. It seems most of mine fall somewhere between doubling and tripling their size in flower. 

The surprise was a Sour Grapes plant that was from a clone. It over tripled in height and it was supercropped and fim'd a couple times in veg too. The lower branches ended up pretty close to the upper ones in height and I still had to cut about a foot off the main stem because it grew past the light by about 6".


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah pineapple chunk was a real monster for me is the sour grape good ??? headband 707 has been the best thing ive grown in awhile & thanks for the input on the slh im gonna go 12/12 wednesday i think


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 21, 2010)

also, to quicken flower on those SLH,you might want to put them in 48 hr darkness before you switch, i had one that was a few weeks older, which was already showing preflowers, and it took the younger SLH, about a week longer, to start flower, it may have been the strain, but i think the 48 hr dark period, might have helped kickstart flowering.

this is just something i wished i would have done, to prevent my younger SLH taking so long to start flower.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2010)

I really like the Sour Grape. It's gives you a mellow high but not a couchlock by any means. Decent body buzz and a nice head buzz but it's not really one of those that gives you the giggles necessarily. I vape it in the evenings and then just chill with the wife and kids and it doesn't make me sleepy, just mellow.

It really does have a bit if a sour grapes taste to it in the vape. It smells kinda like that in the jars too, kind of sour smelling with a bit of skunk. It smells soo good that it hurts a little to grind it up to make butter with it, lol. I grew some that was called Green Cush (not Kushor Crack) that's also an Oaksterdam strain and it smell awesome! It's got a really sweet, citrus smell and it's got more sativa in it than the Sour Grapes, very uplifting and social high. Not the most potent thing out there but my buddies and I really liked it.
Here's a few pics of them, the first one has the Sour Grapes plant on the left (got a little 2.5oz from it ), second pic is some of the Sour Grapes buds and the last is what the Green Cush buds looked like. The Green Cush really was that red btw.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a couple pics of my SLH this morning finally. In the 2nd pic you can see some of the rest of my pathetic grow room. I stuck whatever survived from when I went out of town in July into flower. Theyre all small, weak looking plants but I plan on using the SLH for smoke/vape and the rest will just get ground up for butter unless soem of it comes out good. I'm not getting my hopes up though because of how weak these plants look.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2010)

hey dez those plants dont look too bad to me i think im gonna hit the dispensiarys again the clones i think right here in my own area beat the hell out of the amsterdam seed stuff im really happy with the 707 headband it grows good, smokes good, clones good & yields good & i sold out & everyone is screamin for more. im a little concerned about the growth rate of my slh its not quite on par with some of the other strains ive grown & its early to tell but it doesnt look like its gonna yield


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah mine either. It's supposed to be really nice stuff though so I'm good with it.

I've got 5 Raspberry cough seedlings and 3 Afgan Kush seedlings going right now too that will destroy the plants I've got in flower right now. Afgan Kush is a killer, pure indica. I tried some of a buddy's and it was incredible. Not a total couchlock but predominantly a body high with a little head high. Easy to function on it and it made all my owies feel good, lol.

I've had headband before and its good, not my fav but good. I like sweet strains and fruity strains though so my fav so far has got to be Bubba Kush. Either that or this stuff called Sweet Tooth that's an Oaksterdam strain. It wasn't the most potent but smelled and tasted awesome.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 21, 2010)

Horribleherk you should veg with a MH bulb the plants grow a lot better under that and then when you you HPS is when you're flowering.I'm only growing 3 plants and one of them is 57" wide and 38" tall now starting week 5 in flower 5 more to go








Blue Dream, Grand Daddy and Purple Kush under 1000 watt light hoping too yield big

Indoor monster plant

What do you use for your grow?

Do you think I'll get a pound off 1 plant?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2010)

the best & fastest was mango i was able to do it in 63 days my last grow was 82 days & were over 5' tall but it was a grow plagued with problems


----------



## thewinghunter (Sep 21, 2010)

i took 2 seeds from my last SLH grow and they both turned male  so no more SLH... sucks shit i might have 1 more somwehre
gotta look


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 21, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> the best & fastest was mango i was able to do it in 63 days my last grow was 82 days & were over 5' tall but it was a grow plagued with problems


Hey herk was that 63 days total or flowering?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2010)

13 days veg &50 days of 12/12 they showed bud hairs in about a week i would have to dig up my paperwork but it was really fast


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2010)

realstyles those plants are beautiful have heard really good things about blue dream


----------



## BigBudE (Sep 22, 2010)

Just germed and all sprouted and doing great. 7/7 feminized SLH. I just hope i dont end up with any hermies.
BigBudE


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 22, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1170184View attachment 1170183View attachment 1170182View attachment 1170181the best & fastest was mango i was able to do it in 63 days my last grow was 82 days & were over 5' tall but it was a grow plagued with problems


Those are some nice looking buds you had there sir...


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 22, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> 13 days veg &50 days of 12/12 they showed bud hairs in about a week i would have to dig up my paperwork but it was really fast


Now that is fast I will have check in to the mango. was it a good yielder that is what seemore used in the book(grow 8 oz) if I can remember correctly. gave my copy of the book away to a potential grower.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah mango yields good & grows fast bcbuddepot.com has them so does bcseedking.com they dont come feminized though


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2010)

my babie have started growing again i think im gonna have to veg 3-4 weeks to get my size i want heres pics taken last night i have a thinner leafed pheno i kept for a friends grow its the different looking one


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2010)

switched to gh- floranova nutes today i bought out another grower & they were part of the deal but i wanted to finish out the other nutes [gh-flora 3 part] i was using first


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 24, 2010)

hweres my slh, a week after the pics i posted last time when do you think mine will finish...sorry for asking didnt mean to jack ur thread. and yes i started a thread on outdoor category asking the same question. so feel free to give me information. thanks


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 24, 2010)

when its done itll finish.. looks like a long time, sit back and relax 


these are my SLH.. obviously a long time to go as well.. hopefully plants can survive till november here...


----------



## mofoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Horrible Herk, can you explain a little more about your drain to waste set up, i understand the rockwool cubes, and then the SLAB underneath, what about the rest of the setup? how does it flood all of the basics, if you dont mind me asking 

i ordered 10 fem SLH and 5 bubblegums, planning on having 12 total, 4 monsters in 10 gallon pots, and a drain to waste for the other 8 or so,

thankks


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

hey mofoo i use a submersible pump & a tote the pump is on a timer & when it turns off it drains back through pump i did 3 grows doing drain to waste & the rockwool absorbs & holds nutes up to a week i got the pump at harbor freight [about $10.00] its on its 4th grow & i use fish aquarium pump to aeriate my nutes prior to flooding im now doing a recirculating program where pump is on timer & floods every day but so far am seeing no advantage over drain to waste & is more work to maintain res. ph & levels in res got to be checked every bay


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

ps feel free to ask any questions. little flavio this is my first slh grow i have a couple outdoors too & 1 is budding like yours & 1 hasnt started yet & the ones in my room are different yet i welcome all questions & input , advice from everyone thats why i start these threads is to exchange information this slh is not a strain for people that dont have patience as it seems to do everything in its own sweet time i was trippin on the slow rate of growth now this morning i woke up to 2'' inches of new growth ill post some pics later


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah horrib..herk i do see alot of improvements over a week on the slh. it does flower a little long, i am enjoying her flowering though as these are one of my first successful grows. im giving her molasses everyday 3tblsp/gallon i know people advice to feed her molasses every other day, but she does like to be fed a lot


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 25, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> when its done itll finish.. looks like a long time, sit back and relax
> 
> 
> these are my SLH.. obviously a long time to go as well.. hopefully plants can survive till november here...


yep that whats scares me...its rainy season now and i can see a lot of caterpillars fuckin up my leaves. i love going in my garden and smell the breeze of the SLH. how long is yours in flowering?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

heres some more recent pics theyve woke up & decided to grow cant make up my mind if i want to veg 3 weeks or let them go 4 im afraid if i veg 4 i wont harvest by x-mas but on the other hand an extra week could pay off in yield


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 25, 2010)

looking good.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

hey dez good to have you drop in im somewhat happier with my growth rate & if it keeps i might turn the light 12/12 this wednesday


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2010)

I forget, what light are you vegging under?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

im vegging under a 1000w hps i upgraded from 600w hps about 2 weeks ago im growing 9 plants in 3x3 tub in rockwool blocks & slab i also switched to gh-floranova 2-part nutes & also switched feeding schedule from drain to waste to recirculating program flooding every morning 2 hrs after lights on all 28 of my clones took & i removed the dome this morning theyre going to a friends grow my whitewidow-x-bigbud seeds are on the way from attitude im gonna expand 1 wall of growroom to accomodate 36x44 tray to go with the 1000w upgrade hoping to acheive 1 lb. harvests


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2010)

I ask because I have been using CFL for veg since I started in Feb of this year. I used CFL for flower for the first grow too but then switched to the 400W HPS. I recently purchased a high output T5 fixture that I have over my seedlings and wanted to use for rooting clones but want something different for veggin plants after they've rooted and stuff.

I checked into LED lighting but I'm not sure it's the way to go yet. You still have to spend too much up front in order to get something worthwhile. I want to get a MH light for veg but haven't decided on size because my veg room is smaller than the flower room and I don't really want my elec bill to go up much more.

Here's the options I've been considering:
1. Get another 400 HPS setup but with a conversion bulb and use it as a MH until the vegging plants are ready to flower. Then install that light in the flower room along with the 400 I already have and run 800W HPS. Then I could use the entire flower room (3'X4'). The problem is it will double the amount of power used during flower and will make the bill go up about $60/month while I'm vegging with it.
2. Get a 250 MH setup and hang it in the veg room to use once the babies are ready for it and to veg the clones after they've rooted. Keep the flower room downsized to the 2.5'X3' and continue to use just the 400 HPS that I've already got in there.
3. Get a 250 HPS and a conversion bulb to use as a MH for veg and install it in the flower room with the 400 when I start to flower the plants and go with a 2.5'X4' footprint.

I would just keep everytihng how it is but I'm pretty sure the T5 setup won't light the plants very effectively once they get over a foot tall and I want to grow the seedlings tall enough to clone from. I do have a shitload of CFLs that I guess I could use as side lighting and use the T5 for top lighting though.

What do you kids think?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

heres pics of next generation slh babies & pics of my little ''okie'' cloner i have a store bought one but it dont fit in my file shreder cabinet i clone with a cfl the dome & pan are grocery atore items & the ice trays are from dollar tree $1.oo works great


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

that t5 should take you up to 16'' i use cfl's to veg with cheap & effective if youre gonna pay for another hid light you might as well generate bud with it too i would clone under a 23w cfl. then t5 for light veg then under hps for 1-2 wks veg then turn 12/12 & finish them out thats how i normaly do it the slh grows slower than im used to hence 3 or possibly 4 wks veg opposed to 10-14 days i usualy veg it throws my whole cycle off


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, I considered that too. 
I also thought of just buying a 400W conversion bulb and veging in the same room I flower in. The problem is I would have a harvest every 12-14 weeks depending on strain going that way instead of every 8-10 weeks by using two rooms.

Up til now I've used this little fixture I made with a couple CFL's in it (26W) for my cloner. I did use one of those 10" shoplight fixtures once with the same 2 bulbs in it on a 'y' adapter. Then I would just use a bunch of the CFLs for veg once they were rooted. I have a few hundred watts worth in mixed color temps. I think I've got 6 or so of the 26W in 6500K and another 4-6 23w in 2700K plus 2 @ 68W in 2700K. I have a fixture I made that has two sockets in it and has a frame so you can hang the clamp lights from it. It's what I was using before I got the HPS but I cut it down in size so it would fit nicely over my humidity dome for the clones. It would be too small now to light the veg hydro tray very well.

Do you think a 250W MH would be worth the money for veg? My veg room is only 24"X33" and the hydro tray in there is even smaller at 18"X29". I figured I could just place six hydro pots in there touching each other and it would take up 16"X24". Then when I move them to the flower I could space them out a bit and flower all six.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm thinking that for cost reasons I don't want to bigger than the 250MH. I'll either get one of those or just get all my 6500K CFLs out again and surround the plants with them somehow with the T5 (4 tube 24") over the tops.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

i would run with the cfl's as they dont cost much of an initial investment & they dont generate heat & in the event of bulb failure you just isolate & replace. the conversion bulbs work good i used to do it that way try www.htgsupply.com or www.greners.com for budget priced stuff


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2010)

I got my current HPS stuff from HTG. I like them a lot, great cust service. I got my other stuff from hardware stores an the local hydro shop. The owner is awesome, super nice, very knowledgeable and likes to help.

I'll probably stick with the T5 and CFLs. 

Thanks mang!


----------



## mofoo (Sep 26, 2010)

So you said you aeriate the nutes first, seems pretty simple. How are the SLHz lookinngs


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

yeah i try not to get to fancy with my grows thats why i like e&f so well i mix all my nutes & have air pump going all the time i check & adjust ph. last it dont do no good to adjust ph. before you have all of your ingredients in the reservoir as each one could change your ph. these pics. were took last night


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 26, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1178707View attachment 1178700View attachment 1178692heres pics of next generation slh babies & pics of my little ''okie'' cloner i have a store bought one but it dont fit in my file shreder cabinet i clone with a cfl the dome & pan are grocery atore items & the ice trays are from dollar tree $1.oo works great


what are you planning to do wd the the ice chest tray? mind if i asked i could get some idea here.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2010)

Huh...found out someone I know is selling her 600w HPS because she's now got a 1000w. She uses a 600w MH for veg and was pulling really nice stuff with the combo of that and the 600 HPS. She said she'd hook it up for a smoking deal if I want it. Now I'm considering buying that and using it for flower. Then putting a 400 conversion bulb in what I have now and using it for veg.

I don't know...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2010)

hey dez youll really like the 600 it outperforms the 400 but no real increase in cost to operate ive used a 400 & a 600 & the increase in yield is good i now use a 1000 w. & as of yet havent formed an opinion on it its still too early to tell but i really liked my 600. hey littleflavio i use the trays to hold rapid-rooter plugs they hold 14 each egg cartons work too but the ice trays dont flex when you pick them up & they hold the plugs tighter too ,heres pics of the slh taken this morning im gonna turn the light 12/12 wednesday im thinking


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn bro, those really bushed out!!

I think I'm going to start a new thread for meh new grow. I'll let ya know once it's up Herk.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah dez keep me posted ive been havin a good time here lately did you wheel & deal for the 600??? i bought my first light from htg the rest i bought used & got good deals on there is a lot of people doing this last may i sold a lot of clones[more than i could keep up with] this spring ill be ready yeah my babies are as wide as they are tall i might veg an extra week im having a hard time making up my mind the next few days will let me know i guess


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't done the deal on the 600 yet. I wouldv'e today but my A/C hasn't been working for a while and it was uber hot today so I got it fixed this morning and went to the hydro shop to pick up another 2 foot 4 tube T5 H.O.

While I was there I saw something very interesting, he has two big LED fixtures for sale that are priced less than half of what I can find anything comparable. The smaller one said 575watt on it and I don't remember what the other was. He had a funny disclaimer on the signs he made up for them that said "great for supplemental lighting, no guaranteed results". 
I'm still working on the wifey a bit before I go get the 600. I'm trying to get another 400 and double up in the flower room but if I can't convince her I'll get the 600 and replace the 400 with it. She's just not sold on doubling the power usage, you know? The way I see it, I could almost run a 1000 for what it will cost to run 2 @ 400 so I tried that angle too but no luck so far,lol .


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2010)

I want mo powa!!!!

Hahhahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 28, 2010)

hey man my wife still thinks im using the 400 i originaly bought i let ''bud'' finance the upgrades so far & after doing 3 grows with it my 600 was a good investment & i wont realize the potential of the 1000w upgrade until t expand my room & grow 12 plants instead of 9 but its always nice to have more lumens i dont know anything about led's i know theyre hotly debated in some of the threads i see my work has picked up & im finaly getting an inck of growth a day & considdering theyve been topped & fim'd im happy for a change still debating 1 more week of veg ill post some pics after work hey dez if you do this right your power bill & upgrades will be covered as long as you dont get carried away you'll do ok ive had some come out not the best but still have made smoke & money every time


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, so far I've made smoke and money each time as well. I just hook up my buddies and they'll kick down some cash as a thank you. They really like the edibles I make too so they're always asking when I'm making more. She's just concerned about increasing the electric bill and since she pays it, it would be hard to hide that. I'll get an upgrade, not sure which it will be yet but I'll get one soon. 
I like what I saw in someone elses post that uses two 400 watters. The killer results they got is what got me going on wanting an upgrade.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2010)

six hundo is ordered up!! 

didn't get buddy's though, got a NEW one with a digital ballast and cooltube...

Started a new thread for my current grow...link in my sig.

Here's a current pic of my poor SLH:

I'll be lucky if I get a zip off her...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2010)

hey dez had a long day yesterday but gotta make that money when its there concrete construction is so unstable these days ill also get over & check out your new grow 600w & 3x3 e&f = match made in heaven im not shitting you thats why im keeping mine also good to have a back up as soon as i get some coffee in me ill post some current pics my 600w made no noticeable increase in power bill over the 4oo it replaced i think you made a good choice as when it comes to lumen output-vs-watt used the 600w hps excells good ol time tested stuff it was my first cool tube & i think 6'' ducting cools better than 4'' ill soon be using 2 6'' home depot duct fans ran into a 6'' ''t'' for a total of 500 cfm 250 cfm will work on a 600 you gotta remember im using a 1000 & 250 cfm is a bit weak on these 100+ degree days were getting right now but the single fan is working just not as effecient as i would like


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, right now I'm using 4" ducting with a 120V PC fan to cool the light. I'm going to install the 600 in place of the 400 and see how the fan I already have handles it. Since it runs on 120V it pushes a lot more CFM than the 12V ones. I can't remember what the box said but it has done a good job with the 400 bulb in the Supernova hood. I'm thinking I'll end up swapping the ducting to 6" and either doubling up with another of the same fan (side by side in a rectangular sheetmetal box connected to then 6" ducting) or get a canfan. Which Home Depot 6" duct fan is it your using? I'd like to check into that.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2010)

hey dez im using the $24.00 250 cfm one the ducting hooks right to it they come in 4,6,&8 in. i used the 6'' with a 4'' reducer on mine & it worked out good as my room is on back patio & no a.c. i have a 4'' duct fan pulling air from underneath house it works good im gonna increase it to 8'' 400 cfm & add another 6'' to the light the duct fans are quiet as my back bedroom door is right next to the growroom & i like quiet i live in a duplex [we own it] & my renter is cool but hes a good tenant so respect is due him home depot has a full section on ducting & related stuff use your imigination spending more money dont guarantee results & keep in mind future upgrades & how compatable stuff is gonna be with those upgrades i change something every grow i took pics. this morning & turned my light 12/12 today i was considering going another week but im wanting to finish this stuff out unless it yields better than its looking im not doing round 2 of it as my ww-x-bb is here & im gonna start it today & then select the best ones to clone for next grow


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 29, 2010)

Hherk really love the rows of plants looks awsome. I really hope it yields well for you it does look like some super dank from some photos I have seen in the magazines.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2010)

i think its gonna come out good im gonna invest in some spider mite stuff soon as its about time for them to start showing ,have to work today so photos will have to be put off till later. hey serious are your plants starting to put on some weight yet??? ill have to pop in & check it out


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2010)

here is todays pics the growth rate is [finally] where i want it everything is filling in 3 weeks veg-time i think is gonna work out good


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2010)

Those really look good man. In pic #4 you can see the main stem on the plant on the right, below the shelf, nice and thick...healthy looking plants.

Can you shoot me a PM with the info on the nutes your using and the schedule? I may want to give that a shot with the clones I'll get frm the seedlings I've got going right now. Not sure yet but I'm very interested.


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> six hundo is ordered up!!
> 
> didn't get buddy's though, got a NEW one with a digital ballast and cooltube...
> 
> ...


honestly bro ur plant is not looking bad. just think positive and keep it up. this strain is very long and skinny when it grows.








i used ff nutes on mine.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2010)

I just see red X's instead of pics but thanks for the input. 

I don't really think it looks too bad though, considering it almost died when in veg as a mother plant and I had to cut the main stem off a couple inches above the soil and leave only a couple branches on it. When I said poor SLH, I mainly meant how it was treated. I think I'm lucky the damn thing didn't hermie.

She recovered well and will give me some nice looking bud afterall. The one plant in flower that I wasn't sure which strain it was has got to be SLH too. I wasn't sure if it was SLH or the Church but the Church mother I had didn't have leaves like these. These leaves are identical to the SLH plant and it's starting to smell like the SLH plant too. It's got poor node spacing and it doesn't have a lot of leaves but the buds on it are starting to look really good.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 1, 2010)

went out of town 4 the day & gonna be gone sat. too plants are growing & my clones are showing roots & gonna clone a 3rd pheno that looks like a vigorous grower with yield possabilities this stuff is truly a mystery strain never a dull moment as its ever changing & turning out to be an enjoyable grow for me


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 2, 2010)

took pics this afternoon things are filling in this is a strain that requires time & patience i believe quality is definatly very good as my thin leaf outdoor one is smelling really sweet i call it #1 & the ones in room [fat leaf] are called #2 the one in the 4x4 r/w block is #3 which im gonna clone soon the single plant [not budding] is #3 which im gonna clone next & could be best yielder of the bunch &#1 [budding] smells really good but yield is gonna be low & #2 in room & main grow is moving right along you cant reach the full potential of this strain in 1 grow it truely needs to be developed over a period of time ...we'll se if there is gonna be a second round for me


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2010)

They're filling up that area nicely. 
I have yet to fill my room but now that my 600 came today and I have some promising looking plants vegging, It just may happen. I can't wait!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 2, 2010)

the area in my room is 3x4'tub is 3'x3' 600 lit it perfect the 1000 needs more space dinensions will be enlarged to 48''x48'' after this grow & 12 plants instead of 9


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

hey dez i found the box my fan came in #db206 250cfm cost $28.97 the reducer cost $6.68 heres pics of the next generation of slh. & the #3 pheno has yet to be cloned but might end up as the ''keeper '' pheno im developing the whitewidow-x- big bud strain i supply 3 other growers with babies & one of them has a delivery service so a ''cash-croper'' strain is just a sound financial decision at this point as you can see ive transfered my clones into rockwool blocks which allows them to grow & develop until mu current grow finishes or theyre shipped out somewhere else in the summer time i set them outdoors to veg as sunlight is free i give my clones 16 hrs light a day this helps prevent them from going into bud cycle when placed outdoors may through sept.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2010)

My room is now 35"X47" after putting the mylar covered foampanels in there. My tub is 24X44 inside and roughly 26X46. I figured I'd place the pots in 2 rows of four with them touching the sides andget the tub centered as best I can. You think the 600 is going to light that good enough?

Either that or I'll leave the tub where it is, arrange the pots a little different and run a couple autos in soil next to the tub on the door side.

I put the cooltube together last night but can't find the tools I need to cut nice round holes for the bigger ducting. I want to get it installed today if possible but I'm not about to buy another jig saw or can light holesaw.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2010)

I found a bunch of places to get a fan like that online but have yet to find one that I can just pick up. The hydro shop near me has some kind of like that but are either twice the price or half the CFM rating. 6" is only 120CFM


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah dez that should make you a happy camper & ya gotta remember rome wasnt built ln a day i did 36-x-36 whick gave me 10,000 lumens per sq. ft. & like you said center the tub & start enjoying the rewards of your labor


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

mine is cooling the 1,000w. so a single one will do the 600 no problem i cant believe the trouble youre having i bet somewhere down there theres a place to get them almost every town of any size has atleast an orchard ,lowes & a home depot we have 2 of each i like the home depot ones because they are high output & quiet & reasonably priced when i got my 600 i didnt cool it at all for 2 mos.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

harbor freight has your tool for about $6.00 thats where i got mine


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah I feel ya. It looks like I'll get 7500 per square foot using the whole room which is considerably more than I've had so far so I think I'll get better quailty buds than before. I've been getting really nice stuff already, just not as dense and weighty as some I see. There's a couple clubs near me that sell the Sour Grapes and I bought a gram from one to compare. My buddies and I all agreed that my Sour Grapes was every bit as tasty and potent as what the club has. The stuff from the club was just more dense as when I put their gram next to my gram, it took less weed to make a gram with theirs. Theirs looked a little different too, trimmed different.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1190907View attachment 1190906harbor freight has your tool for about $6.00 thats where i got mine


I'm missing a tool very much like that one but mine has a dome on it to catch the mess when cutting in can lights.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah those clubs buy from growers or grow their own but there is no reason you cant do as good if not better than them we have a new club now but the one they shut down was ran by a bunch of dicks so i made it a point to take a few of their customers whenever i could


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

i buy a lot of stuff from harbor freight [i have a snap-on rollaway] its cheap chinese junk but for a lot of stuff it will get you by until it wears out & in a lot of cases you just figure the tool into the cost of the job-at-hand i cant wait to see your updates to fall into place for you after this grow im expanding my room & upping my capacity to 12 plants


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2010)

I have purchased some stuff from harbor freight in the past. I'm just selective about what I choose to get from them. Some things work just as well and last just as long as their expensive counterparts too. I've had an expensive tubing notcher and a harbor freight one. I bought the harbor freight one in a pinch when the other one failed in the middle of a rollcage I was building for someone and it still has not failed and its a few years old. I built a few full cages, a dozen or so bed cages, a few ladder racks and hundreds of feet of handrails using it without issue.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah you gotta be able to look at stuff & kinda decide if its worth buying or not ive had to heat & bend wrenches for different things & their wrenches are good enough for that kind of stuff i use their little pumps to flood my stuff & theyve been going a year now


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 4, 2010)

added another 6'' duct fan to cool my light i now cool light with 2 fans ran through a ''y'' adapter to 6'' light hood for a total of 500 cfm it cools the 1000w good plants have really filled in over the week-end


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2010)

,had to raise the light this morning im finally getting the rate of growth i want i have 2 that are getting squeezed out by the more aggressive ones & like ive said this a strain that requires work & patience, &also theres the fact that im not a seasoned veteran of indoor or hydro growing this is getting interesting & im hoping that others wanting to grow this strain can get some useful info from all of this


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah that's a sweet looking room full of leaves you got there. Can't wait to see it full of colas 

I think I'll need to either speed my fan up a bit more or swap that ducting for 6". It hit 91 degrees in there last night, the plants look fine but I know that's too hot.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah i was hitting temps a bit higher than yours i havent got higher than 82 these past few days i was hitting near 100 my reflector is room temp the increased airflow really paid off this winter ill cut back to 1 fan so i can warm things up a bit


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2010)

did a little supercropping last night today is 1 month since i put plants in room &its also my first week of 12/12 theyre developing a nice canopy ive got 2 that arent on par with the others but theyve filled in so well the others have taken up the slack & i think im gonna have a high number of bud sites gotta work this morning so no time for pics ill be changing the ses. tonight so ill post pics then


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2010)

changed my res. tonight & took a couple of pics of outdoor slh & a couple of inside my room


----------



## amalamud (Oct 7, 2010)

That slh is bomb. I had it in the dam a while back. Also ordered some beans. Nice


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2010)

starting to show some bud hairs this morning & everything seems to be programing getting ready to clone off the one i have under separate lighting im waiting untill i can get 24 cuttings & its almost there


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Herk, check out my grow and let me know what you think. Your flower room is looking nice and full, very nice.


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 7, 2010)

heres my bud shots of slh.. it smells sooooo damn good. really bubble gummy and lemony. whew!!

edit: the only reason that one premature bud is harvested is because she got some mold from the rains the past week or two, and i cut a branch where i saw some and took it so nothing can spread if possible.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 8, 2010)

HERES A PIC TAKEN THIS MORNING no real changes except upward growth & its not noticable in the pics i raised the light again theyre in the transition phase & pics arent gonna change until buds start forming


----------



## Brimi (Oct 8, 2010)

mmmm - heard so many nice words about SLH - hope to try it sometime, but don't have the time/room to test them out right now. Sure sound deliscious and your plants look pretty dank.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 8, 2010)

i sat on my seeds for awhile & had other grows in the works finaly i started the ever -so - famous slh was kinda dissapointed at first but its starting to grow on me my only concern at this point is the yield


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

From what a buddy tells me, the claims made by the seedbank on yield is fairly accurate. He's gown it a few times but only a couple plants at a time for personal smoke. He supplies a couple dispansaries near me with indica strains, 2lbs a month!

He said he uses the green house seeds slh too and tells me I suck based on how my shit turned out, haha


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 8, 2010)

hey dez how does he figure that you suck ??? & does he really have to put himself up by putting you down??? indica dominant strains are the easiest to grow & thats whats not selling around here kush is king but all that aside i believe in help instead of ridicule if he's doing so good why dont he spread some of the joy & help you out with some friendly advice instead of the criticism ,hell give a guy a break


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

He does, he's just joking around. He's actually helped me a lot ever since I built his current grow facility which he hasn't used to it's full potential yet. It's still pretty new so he's only had a couple harvests from it which were grows that were started at his old place (house).

He could pull four to five lbs every four weeks with his current gear but hasn't realized the full potential yet. In three or four weeks he'll be pulling the biggest harvest yet which is all plants that were started at the new place. I can't go into too many details but it's pretty big and cost him a bunch of money. I bought all of the equipment and he reimbursed me for it so I know just what it all cost. It about gave my wife a heart attack when she saw my books being that I haven't had much work in the past year and a half.

I get kicked cash here and there when he needs help keeping up with the op and stuff. He said he'd give me clones for free for my personal grow if I want but he's only growing strains I've already tried and want to try different stuff. He's typically got a hundred or so clones at any given time of four different strains.

It was a fun gig to gut the warehouse and redo it, making it into a nice grow op that has four rooms, 1 veg/mother room, one flower room and one cure room with a false office front. LOTS of watts of HID lighting and some t5 fixtures and it's all e&f, even the mothers. He's got chillers, A/C in each room and cO2 in the flower room.

He's a member here on RIU and will probably give me crap for saying what I've already said but whatever, he'll get over it. He and I have actually become friends through the deal and talk almost every day, see each other at least once a week.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah ive got someone i clone for & help , for a little product here & there & he also made a hefty investment in equip. & related stuff but all-in-all i dont think he gets near the enjoyment out of his that i do out of my little peiced together semi-homemade operation i have 3 other friends doing this to some extent or another & we talk almost daily most of us have the med. cards some of us grow in dirt & 2 of us do e&f its good fun


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2010)

my stuff looks pretty good this morning i now flood the rockwool twice a day 700am.& 500pm. light comes on at 630am. & off at 630 pm. my new fan set up is working really sweet im waiting for buds to come supercropping & getting them trained for a nice even canopy this is shaping up to maybe my best grow yet & hearing what your friend about it living up to advertised yield made me feel a little better but i will say this slh out of the box is not consistant but out of 9 i only have 1 that is non-productive but i have that 3rd one [the one in the pic] that is gonna be the base for slh in the future & im in the process of developing whitewidow-x-big bud for future use slh i dont think you get near its full potential in one grow this hobby definatly not for the impatient i also have another slh pheno that is not gonna yield at all so thats 4 pheno's out of 10 seeds but both the ones in bud have 1 thing in common & thats a lemon/bubblegum smell with a hint of pepper


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2010)

Your plants look really good. I'm considering trying to pollenate one of the Afgan Kush plants I have with one of the male Raspberry Cough plants. Never done it before though so I'm nervous about pollenating the whole crop. Got any pointers? My concern is the fan blowing the pollen off one plant and onto the others. I know how my buddy does it but he uses a separate room that he still has set up at his house. He says the easiest way is to just stick your male and your female in the room together until you can see the female is pollenated and then chop the male. Leave the female in there by herself to finish flowering.

I don't have a separate room for this and don't really want to set up another room and run the extra lights and junk.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

im gonna get ahold of this super lemon haze...... it will the only sativa ima be running


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2010)

I've read some other people's processes and see a few different ways to sucessfully pollenate a plant, partial plant or just single bud but am not sure how to ensure everything in the flower room doesn't get pollenated.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2010)

i have heard you can collect pollen by placing a baggie over pollen sacks on male & then putting the bag over a female bud & rubbing it around to pollinate the selected bud but i have no first hand evidence to substantiate this claim im 53 years old & back in the day you got random seeds wherever you could & a lot of the thai was actualy grown in central america or mexico & fresh seeds were in constant supply you dont see much high quality mexican stuff these days but we have so much available these days its unreal i havent actualy thought of breeding my own yet i imagine a male plant & a fan could wreak havoc


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i have heard you can collect pollen by placing a baggie over pollen sacks on male & then putting the bag over a female bud & rubbing it around to pollinate the selected bud. i imagine a male plant & a fan could wreak havoc


I've heard and read about this method as well and you and I are on the same page in regards to the fan. I would like to use the baggie method if possible because like I said, I'm not really wanting to build a temp setup to use only for a few weeks and then tear down.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2010)

I just got an idea right after posting that. What if I was to stick a male Raspberry Cough plant in with a female Raspberry cough and a female Afgan Kush plant? I could end up with a bunch of seeds of Raspberry Cough and a possibly nice cross of the two strains. Raspberry Kush, maybe? Kush Cough? Coughing Kush, lol?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i have heard you can collect pollen by placing a baggie over pollen sacks on male & then putting the bag over a female bud & rubbing it around to pollinate the selected bud but i have no first hand evidence to substantiate this claim im 53 years old & back in the day you got random seeds wherever you could & a lot of the thai was actualy grown in central america or mexico & fresh seeds were in constant supply you dont see much high quality mexican stuff these days but we have so much available these days its unreal i havent actualy thought of breeding my own yet i imagine a male plant & a fan could wreak havoc


yeah your right... mexico is a melting pot of all kinds of genetics... thai, columbian, centrel american, indian, afghani, ect... the problem is they were just kinda introduced to mexico and allowed to become geneticly infused to native landrace, WITHOUT PROPER SELECTIVE BREEDING!!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 9, 2010)

express, SLH is a must. haha it has a good mind high, but if you let it go real amber and a good cure, it can be really couch lock too. you would like it.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2010)

View attachment 1205870View attachment 1205869View attachment 1205868here is what they looked like when i got home today theyre getting some bud sites


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 11, 2010)

those are coming along great man!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh buddy, I see what looks like will become some nice colas there. I can't wait to see them bud up for you and can tell you that the SLH that I harvested isn't even close to being fully cured yet but it got sampled today anyway and OH MAN.

It def lives up to the hype. It went straight to the dome in seconds, we shared a bowl and I was high before it came back to me so I stopped at one hit. The three of us were laughing our asses off just at each other so we decided it'd be a good idea to watch a movie. We watched a comedy porn and had a 3 way on my couch...not, really. I sure thought about it though, lol.
We actually watched Tropic Thunder and hellz yeah, excellent choice for this smoke.

I'm just waiting now for the lovely smell to come in since it doesn't smell all that lemony right now. It was more lemony before it got chopped so I think it will come in.


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 11, 2010)

that's what we want to hear Dez


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 11, 2010)

yes let it cure before you smoke it all. i only let about 10 grams cure most to all of the way and DAMN. it was potent without the cure but after the cure i couldnt finish half a bowl. haha


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 12, 2010)

i am baked as fuck right now...smoked a bowl of super lemon haze about puff puff puffed...dang this shit is crazy, i haved smoked lace weeds and this thing is way trippier


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 12, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Oh buddy, I see what looks like will become some nice colas there. I can't wait to see them bud up for you and can tell you that the SLH that I harvested isn't even close to being fully cured yet but it got sampled today anyway and OH MAN.
> 
> It def lives up to the hype. It went straight to the dome in seconds, we shared a bowl and I was high before it came back to me so I stopped at one hit. The three of us were laughing our asses off just at each other so we decided it'd be a good idea to watch a movie. We watched a comedy porn and had a 3 way on my couch...not, really. I sure thought about it though, lol.
> We actually watched Tropic Thunder and hellz yeah, excellent choice for this smoke.
> ...


ohhhh shit ima go try watchin trophic thunder right now...i have smoked beofre even seein this thread lol...just my 2 cents wow!!! coincidence that i am doing the same thing right now, just trippin bra!!! and this shit is uncurred...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, SLH doesn't disappoint in the smoke department.


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 12, 2010)

how much do you think this go for a gram? yowza ima keep a pack to last me a year. my clone died about a week ago


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

man i like what im hearing my runt got choked out by the others & died but the jungle is so thick you cant tell he was ever there ive got a few little buds developing im so glad to hear this stuff lives up to its rep. & would like to take a second to thank everyone for your input tha makes this the best thread ive ever started


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

MY neighbor gave me a couple nugs of some stuff he picked up at a dispensary yesterday so I gave him a couple nugs of the SLH. I told him it will be a little harsh since it's still curing and he said he didn't care and wanted to try it anyway. This morning when I saw him he was telling how much he like the SLH and that he's going to hold out before buying any more form the club until he get's some more SLH. 

I have to say though, the stuff he gave me looks super nice. One is OG Kush and I can't remember what he said the other was. Super dense and one is rock hard, it made a thud sound when I dropped it into a party cup. My SLH doesn't look nearly as good but I also tried leaving a little more leaf this time around when trimming since I see it done so many different ways, wan tto see what kind of difference trimming makes.

SLH is wayy frosty though compared to the Kush he brought over.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I've decided I don't like leaving this much leaves on. Just doesn't look as nice (less bag appeal, I suppose you'd call it). I'll be going back to trimming the leaves close when I harvest the other 2 plants in the next couple weeks.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah dez the outdoor stuff from up north is starting to roll in & its very good this year im not effected by it as i wont harvest till dec. sometime but ive been wanting something that smokes real good so im really stoked about this slh stuff & it looks like youre really enjoying yours im glad to hear all these good reports my stuff is advancing very well it seems to have started budding overnight here is todays pics ill take a sacrafice in yield to have this kind of quality


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

hey dez the stuff in your jar resembles my outdoor slh my wide leaf indoor stuff looks like it might generate med.-large buds my outdoor stuff smells like gum-drops


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

those are pretty buds. My plant had the long skinny leaves like your indoor ones. the one that's 7 weeks into flower now has the long skinny leaves too so I'm positive its SLH. The other strain I thought it mught have been is The Church but that plant had much fatter leaves.


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 12, 2010)

how long do you guys veg your slh


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

hey masterhemp i veged 21 days [3-wks] but everyone does it different & this is different than anything ive grown so i really have nothing to compare it to usualy i veg. about 2 weeks


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't remember on mine. I only know the one I already harvested vegged forever because it was a mother and the one I still have almost died in my dome while rooting. It didn't veg very long at all, but I'm not sure how long (2 weeks maybe).


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I amy have lost the WW, critical and sour cream seeds. They still hadn't sprouted in like 4 days so I gently pulled the soil back from n top of them and noticed that all three looked like they made no progress at all and the taproots were severed on all three. I'm bummed about it but I stuck them all in some water thinking I'll let them soak for a bit and then stick them in rockwool and see what happens. I started germing a Cataract Kush and a Headband just in case though.


----------



## billy joe (Oct 12, 2010)

I just transplanted my clones into bigger pots, i still have them under 24hours of light, should i switch to 18/6 or just leave 24hrs?


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 12, 2010)

3 weeks of veg seems to be working out good for you, i want to veg for shorter time next round
can i expect the slh to triple in size once i switch to 12/12 , im vegging for 2 months and there getting quite tall already


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

im not sure because i topped mine but it sure looks that way golden ganja-13 is the most experienced slh grower i know & i get a lot of advice from him as he has completed grows dezracer just completed his too but i think mine has close to tripled since i turned the light 12/12 & is not done stretching yet


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> im not sure because i topped mine but it sure looks that way golden ganja-13 is the most experienced slh grower i know & i get a lot of advice from him as he has completed grows dezracer just completed his too but i think mine has close to tripled since i turned the light 12/12 & is not done stretching yet


I first heard about SLH from Golden Ganja. His SLH looked amazing and yes, both of mine have at least tripled in size.

I finally broke down and ordered one of those fans off amazon. I found them at 2 places near me but both wanted over $50 for the 6" one and over $60 for the 8". They're the same brand as the Home Depot ones too. I ordered an 8" one and will stick a reducer on it down to 6" and swap my ducting for 6". Found my can light tool too so all is good except for those stinkin seeds that wouldn't sprout.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

hey dez hows it going??? its hard to find cheap good fans the home depot 6''=250cfm the 8''=500cfm the single 8'' is a logical choice i start my seeds in root-riot plugs but last round only got 3 of 5 to sprout so im gonna have to re-evaluate i found a 6'' 450 cfm fan [eco+] $100.oo at local hydro store but my problem for now is solved maybe by next summer i will get one


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I ordered one that is the same brand and model # as the Home Depot one and it was like $35 shipped I think so not bad. They have the 6" ones for $18 each plus shipping but I figured 1 of the 8" ones would be adequate.

Here's the info on the fan:
*Product Description*

*Product Description*

Suncourt DB208P In-Line Duct Fan Booster
Specifications:

Duct Diameter: 8"
Unit weight: 3.00 lbs
Max Boosted CFM: 500
Free Air CFM: 210
Amps: 0.70
Housing Length: 8"
dBA/Sones: 54/2.8
Blade Type: Polycarbonate
Motor: 110V, class B, Thermally Protected (TP)


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2010)

hey dez that ought to get-r-done im cooling 1000w with 500cfm


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 13, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. As of right now, the tube still gets pretty hot to the touch. While I was by the place I built for my buddy the other day I tried to touch the lenses on the 1000W fixtures he's running and they are kind of hot too but not as hot hot as my cooltube so I decided to pursue upgrading the fan. I don't remember what the ratings were on the fans I installed for him but he's got one pulling air in at one end and an identical one pulling air out at the other end so they help each other to maximize air flow through multiple hoods.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2010)

my plants are almost touching mine no problem 2-4 in. from glass & you can touch glass with fingers right under bulb its warm but not unbearable a big improvement over what i had


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 13, 2010)

hey herk how long did you veg your current slh plants for, the ones in the pic, they look pretty big!
im thinking of reducing my vegging time from 8 weeks to 5-6 weeks, seeing how you guys are vegging for like 4 weeks and getting big plants!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah the lens on the hood with the 4oo in it wouldn't get too hot to touch. It would feel hot but you could hold your fingers to it for 5-10 seconds without it feeling too hot. I'm hoping to get this tube even cooler than that so we'll just have to see after the fan get's here.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2010)

hey dez there is a big heat difference when upgrading to a 6oo the plants in the pics were vegged 3 wks.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2010)

I see that there is a big difference for sure. I'm running a bigger fan and it's still hotter in the flower room than it was with the 400. I don't think the fan setup I'm running is as efficient as the smaller one was but it's still pulling more air through the light than the smaller one was.

On a side note:
My second SLH plant is swelling nicely and it appears will yield more than the mother did. The buds are all considerably fatter than the ones on the first plant were. Not very many bud sites but I think the buds are going to be even better than what I just harvested.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2010)

bigger buds is always a happy note clones seem to produce better than seed at least in my case snapped a few pics this morning indoors & outdoors the buds are outdoors my indoor stuff is getting little buds too


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2010)

hey everyone i see now riu changed my title to ''mr ganja'' well the title dont make the man im still the same f _ _ _ up i always was !!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2010)

raised my light this morning & cut back my flooding to once a day i see no advantage to flooding twice a day as the slabs hold nutes a long time i used to flood only every 5-7 days with good results you gotta remember in rockwool every time you flood the ph tends to climb i flood the first time at 5.5 it then climbs to 5.8-6.0 for the second flood after that it climbs to the 6.3 -6.6 which i flood for the last time i then topp off my res. & re-adjust ph to 5.5 & start over by flooding 1 time a day i only have to usualy adjust ph once a week some nutes & minerals absorb better at different ph levels than others its my thought that by letting the ph fluctuate im covering more bases & the plants dont seem to mind i take measurements & notes every feeding so i can analize later this is my first slh grow my last grow was barneys farm pineapple chunk & the one before was a supposedly g-13 strain from a local club that i highly doubt was the real-deal & before that was mango & purplewreck which i think was my best i did a bagseed bubbleponic grow which i almost lost & a trainwreck grow in soil which came out good [never bad-mouth dirt] & really opened my eyes to the advantage of quality strains it looks like this slh is gonna be quality stuff & the feedback from other growers is a big help to me im really enjoying this grow its nice to take a little time off from life's daily problems & just tend my little garden i think a person needs a little chill-time each day i regard this as a sport more than a hobby & having a place [like here] to rub elbows with fellow growers kind of rounds things out so no matter where your grow takes you just take the time to relax & enjoy it


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2010)

im finaly getting small buds developing theyre small yet but there is a lot of them & im sure they are gonna grow ive got so much growth in my little room that there is no room for nothing i built my room 4ft-x-3ft & 8ft high when i was growing in soil in 3 gal pots with a 400w light its now a 3x3 e&f with a 1000w light & ive got room to add only 1ft more ,but thats exactly what i plan to do after this harvest i just got a new job so i wont have to rely on my harvests to pay bills so much my work is construction related & the last 3 years have been tough but work is picking up & things are looking not as bad as they were well enough said as im sure weve all had or still got problems ,heres pics from this morning


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new job. Are you not delivering concrete anymore then? I remember you saying in a post that you were off to deliver concrete so I figured that's what you did for a living, driving a mixer maybe?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2010)

My plants are coming along as well. 1 of the Raspberry Cough and one of the Afgan Kush have showed sex (both girls) but none of the others have yet. Only bummer is the female RC is the one with the most stretch


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah dez still driving a mixer & our company bought out a plant in another town i got to keep my 5 year ago hire date vacation & all that its non union but that could change but my present job was deadlocked so its a matter of survival im just gonna freeze my union status for awhile &see what happens so your r/c is stretching??? thats why i quit mixing strains in my grows i like it all to have pretty much have all the same charactaristics & the down side is that you also have all same product & no variety maybe someday ill have 2 rooms & 2 grows so i can grow a couple strains i want dinafem blue hash & ive wanted it for a long time & some other dinafem strains as well i think they are a good value for the money maybe not the very best but overall good performers


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2010)

hey dez ill also be wrenching a little on the trucks too as well as loaders & plant maintenance something union plants dont allow ive had 4 years at making 1/2 of what i was used to making so life is looking up my whitewidow/big bud is coming right along too i took a gamble on untried product but i have a hunch that after some development this is gonna pay off


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2010)

its raining!! well at least here in cen-cal & its a lazy afternoon my plants are doing good i had 2 runts & the others literaly choked choked the weak ones out so im down to 7 out of 9 plants but the others have taken up the slack im trying to save one of the runts but i doubt its gonna make it the one i call #3 is doing very good & is getting cloned soon its the future of slh for me the one in the chair is the runt im trying to revive ill finish it outdoors if i can the one by the fence is # 3 & the other pic is my room


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn, you aren't kidding about that little girl getting choked out. Best of luck with her bro.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2010)

i had to bend [supercrop] a bunch of limbs over today theyre still stretching a lot & getting more buds daily ill try to post pics tomorrow


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2010)

i took a few pics today & the buds are still filling in im gonna change my reservoir tomorrow i started using lemon juice instead of ph-down to drop my ph


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2010)

i just snapped pics of developing buds im gonna change my res, today & up the nutes to aggressive bloom schedule im off work today so its a good time to bo it i cloned my 4th run of clones sunday & have isolated a good pheno just in case i do a second round of slh this strain requires a lot of development & like ive said before its not a strain you pop open a lack of seeds & start a grow with i highly sugest you at least sprout 5 & select the best & clone from there


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2010)

here is pics taken this mornings the buds are coming along ok from here on out is where ive gotta learn the patience thing growth ,color & plant vigor are good


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 22, 2010)

beautiful as usual herk.




thanks buddy i love the stretchy pheno, and this strain always has that perfect sativa look.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2010)

ya know tingpoon these things started out fat-leaf indica looking but are changing up daily what an adventure!!! i have selected a different pheno & cloned it as well this strain has so many ins & outs to it im having a hard time deciding on a second grow of it or not here is my 3rd pheno & its offspring


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2010)

heres pics from today theyre sure enjoying this rainy weather i raised the light yesterday & they have seemed to of slowed down on stretching & settled into bud production


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2010)

my canopy is so thick im not getting air circulating around the bottoms of my plants so i pruned a bunch off & moved my tower fan as to keep air circulating around the bottoms my stalks are pretty thick


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking pretty sweet there Herk.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 24, 2010)

im pretty happy with the way things are going the canopy has filled in as if the two that died were never there at all theyre getting nicer by the day ive had a rainy week-end so i havent taken any pics & i work tomorrow so maybe by tues. i can snap a pic or 2


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2010)

just taking a minute before im off to work to comment on the overall quality of this stuff it smells so good its starting to get a slight ''bubblegum'' odor im thinking im gonna end up with a bunch of thumb size nugs it kind of smells like purplewreck i grew a couple of grows back the 1000w upgrade isnt hurting things either theyre liking the x-tra lumens oh yeah im lookin forward to x-mas this year im not seeing a big jump in my power bill over the 600w. light about $12.00 increase a month i can live with that


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> im not seeing a big jump in my power bill over the 600w. Light about $12.00 increase a month i can live with that


 
nice!........


----------



## ent931 (Oct 25, 2010)

i can smell ur grow room must be super loud of lemons cause from personal experience when i grew mines that lemon skunk trait in the plant makes it super loud but overall the smell of lemons is so heavenly just wait till its dried and cured...pure lemonhead candy taste best taste i had in my opinion as well as the complex high this gives due to the super silver haze in it currently grwoing kaia kush(super sliver hazexkush) which the smells reminds me of the SLH lol good luck


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2010)

My SLH isn't really lemon tasting or smelling. There's a hint of it but it's not the strongest thing you smell. I had some Lemon Skunk that I got a club that was soo lemony that that's all you could smell when it was in my car, lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah mine has a slight lemon/pepper smell but overall it smells like bubblegum to me i snapped a couple of pics thisafternoon


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 25, 2010)

ya mine both had a lemony fruit smell wiht a strong pepper undertone.


----------



## ent931 (Oct 26, 2010)

damn yall must have not gotten one of the phenos i gotten i grew mines straight from seed from greenhouse i had never had a bud that smelled or tasted like that n my life it was super strong smell ppl in my house could smell it all da way from room to the kitchen and the taste like said even in a blunt ppl would compliment me on how good it tasted pure lemonhead candy taste amazing plant cant wait till i can grow this beauty again


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2010)

mu buds are getting thicker by the day & it appears that all 14 of my clones took & the ones in the blocks are my whitewidow-x-big bud for future grow, slh has been a lot of work but its starting pay back


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2010)

View attachment 1235471View attachment 1235467here is a couple of pics of one of my outdoor slh plants its getting cool at night low 40's & warm in the days 70's i think the quality of this strain is about as good as it gets once you get it dialed in


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 27, 2010)

really nice, yeah u see it is handling the cold well by darkening up a bit.




maybe im going color blind but i do see hints of the slightest purpling. great job! and the slh has a few phenos, i've had experience with that peppery smell. very cool stuffz.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah tingpoon i thought maybe my eyes were playin tricks on me but there seems to be an ever-so-slight purple tint developing & yes it does handle cold well actual temp [according to the weatherman] this morning 39 degrees my thermomenter said 41 so we'll see about that purple effect


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine didn't turn purple at all but they didn't get exposed to cold temps either.


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 27, 2010)

yo horrible, looking good man. mine i thought were never gonna finish.. then i went to check on yesterday.. WOW buds got very dark amost purply and red red hairs. look like yours but maybe darker and not as dense. i got a 12 foot tree and a 8 foot tree that might be all hash... i will get new pics by tomorrow and i think a nov 1 chop is in the works... yay new york and november harvests!!! she made it!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Oct 27, 2010)

and it will definitely pay off in the end. AMAZING bud for sure. its now a staple in my garden


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2010)

hey dez i sent you a reply to your fan questions but riu said you have too many messages so i dont know if it went out here is pics of my fans basicly i pull cool air from under house via a foundation vent & into bottom of growroom & then the 2- 6'' fans pull through reflector & out the top all in the fact that heat rises you gotta remember im running 1000w. in 4x3 room on 107 degree day my inside temps topped out at 88 degrees with no a.c. im happy my 6'' fans are rated at 250-cfm each i dont know if they actualy pull that much or not but its good enough


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah that's about how I figured you had it except for the foundation vent. Didn't know about that. I'll end up with a similar deal except for the fans are 8". I already have one so might as well make them the same is what I'm thinking. My room is almost ready for some pics and I'll let you know when I post them.

The light cooling will go as follows: Duct from outside grow room >cooltube>duct>cooltube>duct>'Y' connector going to two 8" fans and then exiting through the ceiling into the garage. It ought to do me some good considering you're using two fans that are smaller and getting good results. Granted, I think 2 bulbs @ 600W each might put out more heat than 1 @ 1000W but that's why I'm going with bigger fans.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2010)

2 600's was how i wanted to do it with a 3x6 tub & 18 plants but i guess i went where i got my best deal so its gonna be 1000w' & a 4x4 tub when i started my slh i planted 10 seeds then selected 3 best to clone from those original 3 plants went to a friends grow & arenow harvested & dried i gotta say the quality of this shit is pretty damn good as in good enough for me to do a second grow of it its the best weve done to date the quality is unreal & im happy with it gotta work on the yield next


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought about doing one big harvest every 8-10 weeks like that but decided I'd rather split it up since that'd be a ton of trimming to do all at once. I'd probably go with 12 plants in that area though if I did it just to have less chance of mold due to crowding.

There was a Heli flying around my area looking for someone last night and it woke my wife and I up just before 1 AM. Been awake since so I'm f'ing tired right now. Damn thing was circling nearby for over an hour! This morning while walking my son to school I overheard some other parents complaining that they couldn't sleep after that either so at least I'm not the only tired one in the neighborhood, lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah we get that stuff once in awhile & sometimes car chases & yard to yard fencehopping stuff funny thing on cops they usualy get their man or the dog does but you get a guy with a good jolt of meth going on & fences ,dogs & cops dont even slow them down .barney has about a 15% catch rate every holiday at about midnight i empty a clip out in the front yard & i have good neighbors on all sides but the rest of the neighborhood is kind of screwed up but we have a duplex [live in one side rent out the other] & my little corner of the neighborhood is nailed down pretty solid i have 3 dogs [2 australian shepherds & a border collie] so no one really sweats my program my grow is doing really good & i took some pics im getting a really fruity/spice smell these days the buds are packing on some density


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2010)

I just cut and hung my SLH and the Sour Grapes this morning. Didn't have a lot of time so I just pulled all the remaining fan leaves off, snipped the sweet leaves to my liking and then hung the rest of the plant as a whole. It's temp though and I'm going to have to try using cardboard boxes to dry this time since after the remodel of the grow rooms left me with no place to dry my goodies. Picking up some boxes from my mom's place in a bit that I'll tape together, one on top of the other with a couple vent holes and some string running through them. I'll separate the branches and then hang them in the boxes with a PC fan attached to draw a little air through to keep the air inside from getting too moist and causing mold on my sweet stuff. I think it'll work just fine for this small harvest and I'll figure something else out if I need to before the next one which will be about 2-3 times the amount of this.

My SLH has a slight peppery smell to it too, the other did too but this one is stronger. Yours are coming along really nicely. Some dank looking shite right there. Very frosty for their stage in the game and very healthy looking.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 31, 2010)

i usualy use brown paper grocery bags to dry mine in then into glass jars im gonna chop 1 of my outdoor slh today my growroom was centered around a 600w. 3x3 tub & 1 plant per sq. ft we get high moisture levels & a lot of fog in winter time so far mold hasnt been an issue after this grow is done ill end up in my final configuration 4x4 & the 1000w i now use ill be out of room to expand & thats fine i think 600w. is a good choice as its economical & still provides a good yield potential & running a 3x3 tub allows you 10,000 lumens per sq. ft. not counting bulb deterioation but all in all a pretty sweet deal i have a friend using my old 400w. light & growing 4 slh in 3 gal containers[soil] plants just dont have the growth rate or bud development these larger lights produce[in my opinion] i cant wait to expand to my larger tub & ive also got my whitewidow-x-bigbud in the works & to keep both strains going i might have to do a mixed strain grow on my next one until i can see what kind of quality they produce the small plants are the ww-x-bb


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Your flower room is looking awesome Herk. I harvested my SG and SLH plants the other day and just jarred it up tonight. Got 34g or something from the little SLH plant and 54g of SG form that little plant. I'm thinking now that I'll be driving the hour+ it is to this dispensary in LA that has Sour Grapes clones soz I can get a few since they seem to yield well and give some great smoke. I think it will be worth the drive.

I posted pics of the buds jarred up in my thread.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2010)

hey dez thanks for dropping by ill get over to your thread tonight its 4;25 am & im gettin my morning coffee in new job is turning full time & ia kinda kickin my ass quite a bit of wrenching involved when im not driving ,its been awhile i raised my light for the final time last night & my buds are gaining weight im gonna do a second grow of this stuff & see if i cant pick the yield up a bit & im gonna clone my ww-x-bb as well


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2010)

i trimmed up my little outdoor slh i chopped sunday & its finishing in a fruit jar & i fed my indoor stuff last night its starting to get dense frosty nugs its a little early to tell but it seems to be finishing faster than i expected


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2010)

i took a few pics tonight the buds are swelling nice & packing on weight & my outdoor slh is curing up nice its not real strong smelling but has a nice sweet smell to it it dont produce large buds but theyre not small either


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2010)

this stuff is getting nicer by the day & my clones i started are getting roots & slh is gonna be around for another grow im gonna expand my room for next grow here is pics from this morning this is shaping up to be my best grow yet at first i wasnt real fond of this stuff but i see a lot of potential here


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2010)

was supposed to change out my nutes yesterday but didnt get off work in time here is pics from this morning ,do i think its the best in the world ??? i seriously doubt it but its my best yet & all-in-all its pretty damn good!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 11, 2010)

your pheno of SLH is definitely frostier than mine was. but im determined to find a good pheno!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2010)

hey e.p. thanks for stopping by i started with a 10-pack of seeds & started playing around from there & selected & re-selected & am now on 4th batch of clones [still no purple] the quality is overall very good but you have to work at it to make it happen & cloning is a must to unlock the full potential of this stuff i have a lot of info here but this is a long thread so if you have questions just ask & ill help any way i can ive kept notes all the way back to day #1


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 12, 2010)

ya, i only did two seeds last grow, ordered a 5 pack and going to pick the best pheno out of there then make it a mother. hopefully i get a good one, if not ill order mo seeds haha.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2010)

been thinkin about doin that myself i want a purple one


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

I want some purple stuff too. I need to germ my fem Purple Haze seed soon so I can get some clones from it and grow them while the temps are cool. I just already have a bunch of clones and 4 mothers vegging. I don't want to end up with a veg area full of mother plants, LOL. I do plan on flowering the mothers after taking a couple rounds of clones from them so I can rotate strains though so maybe it'll work out.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2010)

keep me posted on the purple haze ive got another round of slh started as this one is doing so good


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

will do Herk


----------



## SL2 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 SLH at 3 weeks from seed. They are totally different. Germed/planted everything the same... What do you guys think?


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 14, 2010)

those plants are looking great good job


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2010)

hey sl2 mine started out like your slh-1 here is pics i took this afternoon not giant buds ,but respectable just the same


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

And super frosty, like they should be.


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 14, 2010)

everyone's babies are looking happy!




thanks for the updates, really pretty greenz!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 14, 2010)

hey SL2, looks like you got one lemon skunk dom pheno and one super silver haze dom pheno.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 15, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1268184View attachment 1268187hey sl2 mine started out like your slh-1 here is pics i took this afternoon not giant buds ,but respectable just the same


I hope mine turn out that good...Yours looks tasty. How many weeks? What size light?



jfa916 said:


> those plants are looking great good job


Thanks jfa



ElectricPineapple said:


> hey SL2, looks like you got one lemon skunk dom pheno and one super silver haze dom pheno.


 Thanks EP. I am just finding out that SLH has different phenos...lol Do you know whitch is whitch? I have no idea...I will have to clone both now...lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2010)

my plants are at 5 weeks of budding & are swelling more every day & yeah there are several phenos i had 3 out of a 10-pack of seeds & there is a purple one too & theyre hard for me to identify as i really dont have that much experience with this strain goldenganja 13 is where i go to for advice on slh


----------



## GuySmilie (Nov 15, 2010)

I love SLH, omg this right next to my favorite; Jack Harer


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2010)

i would like to grow jack herer lately my taste has shifted towards connousieur strains i guess if youre gonna put this much labor into it go for the award winners my last grow was barneys farm pineapple chunk it was new & untried & it didnt do well for me now i stick to stuff i can find info on heres pics from this morning this stuff is changing daily


----------



## shmow52 (Nov 15, 2010)

why cant we see photos as clear as the last one?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2010)

the main reason is the fact im not the best at taking photos with the digital camera


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

> Thanks EP. I am just finding out that SLH has different phenos...lol Do you know whitch is whitch? I have no idea...I will have to clone both now...lol


the one on the right in pic 3 is the lemon skunk dom pheno, and the left is the SSH dom Pheno. the one on the right should flower faster, but always check trichs. 

and every strain you grow from seed will have different phenos unless its and IBL which is a completely stable strain. there arent many out there, since it takes a very long time to breed a strain to become an IBL


----------



## SL2 (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> the one on the right in pic 3 is the lemon skunk dom pheno, and the left is the SSH dom Pheno. the one on the right should flower faster, but always check trichs.
> 
> and every strain you grow from seed will have different phenos unless its and IBL which is a completely stable strain. there arent many out there, since it takes a very long time to breed a strain to become an IBL


That was my guess. Thanks EP I have a ghs lemon skunk going to and I was trying to figure it out by the leaves. Ill save a bud of each for ya!!!


----------



## SL2 (Nov 16, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1269811View attachment 1269808View attachment 1269800View attachment 1269803View attachment 1269806i would like to grow jack herer lately my taste has shifted towards connousieur strains i guess if youre gonna put this much labor into it go for the award winners my last grow was barneys farm pineapple chunk it was new & untried & it didnt do well for me now i stick to stuff i can find info on heres pics from this morning this stuff is changing daily


Nice Garden! Those colas are looking tasty...thats my favorite thing finding new growth in the jungle...

ghs has a new Jack Herer out real cheap I got one in P&M at the tude. I thought I would give it a shot. The ones from Sensi are to $$$$ for me..


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah i was just daydreamin on the sensi stuff but the gh-version could be a reality in near future the other one i would like is white russian but for now its slh & im cool with that


----------



## SL2 (Nov 17, 2010)

I hear ya. Im excited about my 2 SLH being two diff phenos!!! Cant wait to taste it...

Here is a site that sells single sensi JH seeds but $26 for a regular seed... http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sensi-jack-herer

If I like the GHS JH I will spring for a sensi...


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 17, 2010)

i know the sensi version has won numerous awards & if i sprung for it i would have to go for the 10-pak my slh came from world-wide but lately ive been ordering from attitude its a little over $200 for the sensi like you ill probably try the gh-version first sensi says theirs has different phenos as well im also in the process of cloning some bigbud-x-whitewidow right now thats showing promise i have one in a friends grow right now waiting to see the end result


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine was a GHS.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2010)

here is pics taken this afternoon theyre getting pretty heavy im thinking about 3-4 weeks untill harvest


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 18, 2010)

deeeeaaaaammmmnnnn. looking good brotha. haha ill come help trim!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah it looks like there's gonna be quite a bit of trimming goin on from this batch. Bet it'll smell awesome while trimming.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2010)

i can smell it when i pull in my driveway not real strong but a mild sweet smell of overipe grapefruit/lemon


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 19, 2010)

hope your legal!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah i got a card & my neighbors are cool & no landlord


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2010)

here is pics of next generation grow gonna expand room to accept 4x4 tub & 12-16 plant capacity i have 9 whitewidow-x-bigbud for grow in another location & 12 slh #3 pheno for my next grow & 2 small slh outdoors the smallest is turning purple


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 19, 2010)

That's very cool herk. I bet the WWxBB is nice stuff too.

Made me a bubble cloner that's an 11 site bucket type today since I've now got almost everything I need to put a hydro setup in the vert room. I've still got 4 clones rooting in the humidity dome and I'm going to basically rape the White Widow and the Jack Herer I think to get some clones in the bubble cloner. I'm not sure there will be anything left of them if I do though so haven't decided for sure yet.
What I do know is that I'll be putting the 2X4 tray together in the veg room so it's ready when I have more clones ready to go and that I'm going to start setting up the hydro stuff in the flower room. I'll just stick the plants that are vegging now inside the tray with drip trays under them and figure out what to do with them when the time somes to veg plants in it. Floor space in the flower room for the res is going to be the biggest issue right now though, LOL. I'll get it figured out, bet on that.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2010)

just got in this morning from snapping a few pics im thinking harvest is gonna be dec.7 a bit sooner than i thought im brewing a batch of beer for the occasion & ive got pepperoni sticks in the smoker that have been smoking all night i just love this time of year . it rained all night i chopped one of my small outdoor slh yesterday it might yield 1/2 oz. my indoor stuff is way more dense i have a hard time getting clear pics in the confines of my room my camera came with several pages of small print i guess i better read it


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 23, 2010)

were into day #4 of a northern influenced [cold] rain here in cen - cal & its supposed to drop to 28+- tonight harvest is probably gonna be earlier than i predicted all 12 babies for next grow have rooted & are in blocks & i have 9 whitewidow-x-bigbud clones in 1'' r/w cubes that i recently cloned this is thanksgiving time & ive got a lot to be thankful for i think im close to my best harvest yet after 2 that werent all that i feel pretty good about things


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

You've got some really fat buds in there. Big for SLH comparing to my own and from what I've seen on here. I'd be stoked with the haul you're about to pull in.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1284921View attachment 1284910View attachment 1284892View attachment 1284898were into day #4 of a northern influenced [cold] rain here in cen - cal & its supposed to drop to 28+- tonight harvest is probably gonna be earlier than i predicted all 12 babies for next grow have rooted & are in blocks & i have 9 whitewidow-x-bigbud clones in 1'' r/w cubes that i recently cloned this is thanksgiving time & ive got a lot to be thankful for i think im close to my best harvest yet after 2 that werent all that i feel pretty good about things


You should feel good man. I just love the "JUNGLE" shots....those buds and really poppin! Load a scratch and sniff picture please! lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2010)

the top of 1 of my buds died so i snipped it & so far 1 plant is trying to turn purple on me the camere dont do justice here things are starting to look good this strain has exceeded my expectations & has been really simple to grow i would recomend it, ive heard a lot of negative stuff about greenhouse seeds & was really worried when i started this grow that it might be a problem grow but it hasnt been. if youre looking for something faster than 90 days, this isnt it & i dont think its the very best but its my best so far & im not a really experienced grower. but ive showed this stuff to a few daily long-time smokers & it definatly holds its own against anything available around here & thats saying something


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Herk. I've never heard of Red Dragon.

I've got some Jack Herer going right now, one clone in flower, a few clones in the dome and a small mother plant. I've been going back and forth on deciding to keep the mother or flower her. I'm just not sure if I want to keep the mother around long enough to do a round of the strains before doing a round of JH or not. I was planning on moving her from the 1gal pot to a 3gal pot today possibly but then it's just more floor space, so to speak, being taken up by her for a long period of time. Plan on moving the White Widow at the same time to a 3gal pot and deciding the same thing with her too.

The problem is that I've got three other strains that I'm growing mother plants of right now (Purple Haze, DNA Headband, and Cataract Kush) so if I kept the other two there'd be 5 square feet of space taken up of my veg area for mothers of about 14 that recieves good light. Not sure I want 5 mother plants but I also hadn't decided if I was actually going to grow the Purple Haze into a mother or just cut the lower branches off when I put it into the flower room and make clones out of the cuttings.

What's your opinion?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah there always seems to be 1 more strain on the horizon i have the same problem with the ww-x-bb but i think barneys farm red dragon could be grown in same grow as slh if i have to choose slh is getting my vote its my best to date


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Red Dragon has been around for a while...It is one of my favorites and most beautiful buds...

Here is mine harvested last april...

View attachment 1287053View attachment 1287052View attachment 1287051


----------



## SL2 (Nov 24, 2010)

That bud look nice man. I hear people hatin on GHS to but I have 9 GHS going and I could not be more pleased so far...


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2010)

hey dez i dont keep mothers i just keep cloning off stock at hand but i have 2 other people to clone off of my whole room is production only & in all reality i need to narrow it down to only 1 strain ,purple haze could be a money maker i think g-13 labs does a lot of knock-offs of other peoples stuff which to me its all cool as long as its good stuff i dont care where it comes from especialy if its a good deal


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2010)

slh is the only greenhouse strain ive grown but im happy with it & going for round#2 but red dragon & red diesel look nice too


----------



## bushdoc420 (Nov 24, 2010)

hi boys thebushdoc here, just in the middle second slh grow, dont know if any of you noticed, but mostgirls had amore citris then lemon, 3 weeks in to flower of second grow, tryed reg beans this time to see if theres any difference, still abollocks smoke,got 2 arcata trainwrecks as well lookin good, beans came from britishhempier on breed bay had sum very nice hybreds from bh , any way danksters only just got the hang of pc and ilove it, hop to put sum photos of the second slh grow. ps rest in peace JACK, you will be greatly missed and michelle rainly god bless and good nite. THE BUSHDOC 420


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

I was really happy with my SLH (it was GHS also). I've had a couple other GHS seeds and they all germ'd and sprouted quick and gre well. The bummer for me was having all of my GHS Church and SLH clones die while on vacation. Had that not happened I wouldn't have flowered the SLH mom and would've had lots of SLH bud.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2010)

its funny when i first started doing this greenhouse seeds was the main stuff i was after now they get badmouthed a lot but given the performance of the slh i will try some of their other stuff but im wanting some purple im looking at some grape-ape a friend is growing but waiting to see if it goes purple or not & a happy thanksgiving to every one


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2010)

got me a little thanksgiving cheer goin on this evening just content to be full,warm &happy tonight


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2010)

harvested some of my slh today some of my buds are getting dry spots in them so over the next few days ill be harvesting the ripest while the rest is finnishing up when this stuff decides to turn it happens quick


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2010)

View attachment 1293891View attachment 1293890View attachment 1293889View attachment 1293888View attachment 1293887changed my mind & chopped today


----------



## Sativa G (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey man. Nice lookin bud. just press the button on your camera with the tulip symbol on it. this will toggle on macro-focus for close-ups. also play with shooting with and without flash in this mode. nice grow, bro.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2010)

sativa g thanks ill try that


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2010)

here is a pic of one of the buds i chopped early now that my room is empty im gonna start the remodel for the larger tub [4x4] & the increased number of plants [up to 12 from the 9 ive been doing


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice, you should show some more harvest pics


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2010)

my slh is hanging now more pics to come as i trim & pics of growroom expansion/remodel next grow is already started its slh pheno #3 ill yry to get pics today & smoke report in the works thats gonna be based on 3 seperate people evaluating the strain as well as myself im not an everyday smoker [i have a job that makes toking next to impossible & i wouldnt never put others at risk because of my actions] but i had a long week-end & got the chance to try some that adventure & others coming soon


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2010)

heres my babies selected for next grow


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2010)

not even close to finishing trimming & my second slh grow has kicked off with 2 whitewidow-x- big bud plants as well


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

Kick ass bro! 
I needs to get me some of those SLH clones you seems to have coming out of your arse. I really wish you were closer.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 5, 2010)

hey dez ive been pretty busy it looks like im gonna yield about 3/4 lb got 9 0z. & a bunch still hanging everyone loves this stuff got a gang of small stuff im gonna have to learn to make hash one of these days but for now its going into butter im gonna get this recipe for pineapple coconut bars thats just killer we call them fender benders i wish you lived closer so we could swap stuff back & forth ill get a thread for the new grow going tomorrow im still plotting my remodel in my mind & my goal is 1lb harvests


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 8, 2010)

ok we finaly got to sample all 3 phenos the hazy fluffy one is most potent & lemony tasting of the bunch & has least bag appeal the next pheno is more dense & gave my biggest buds & has a slight bubblegum smell the 3rd pheno has somewhat smaller rock-hard nugs & is my overal favorite has a sweet lemon flavor with a hint of skunk mixed in also the best yield of the bunch & i call it #3 its the base of my next grow the high of all 3 phenos is very good & very similar in effect all are up-beat high i harvested when trichromes were just turning milky from clear [no amber] all my every day daytime smokers love it & it makes you giggly & goofy with lots of laughs & not a hint of paranoid tendancies my overall opinion is out of my 6 grows this is my best yet & it didnt start out as my favorite it earned it as my grow progressed & passed with flying colors & im not a big fan of greenhouse seeds but in this case its maybe not the best but its pretty damned good & pretty easy to grow i would reccomend it to anyone


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey bro, it's looking like I'll be doing another grow for a club near me and wanted to get some opinions from you. I know the owner of one locally and he's been tellign me for a while after smoking some of my stuff that he'd buy from me if I decided to grow larger quantities. He was over yesterday for a bit and my wife heard him telling me what he currently pays for an lb from other growers. After he left she asked me if he was serious and if I thought I could grow enough to sell to him. I told her I was sure I could if she'd let me and she suggested I pick up some more stuff to build another setup just for a cash crop to supplement my income since I don't make nearly as much money anymore. She's figuring it would pay for my current grow stuff and give us a little extra money to help out.
I've seen recently on here where someone is running what they called a flip flop grow where they use one set of ballasts that run 24/7 and the outgoing power from them switches from one table's lights to another every 12 hours. Pretty trick I thought so I'd like to figure out how to do it but can't find the thread now to ask the OP.
I'm trying to decide between running two 600s or one 1000w light for the new deal. I would rather do two 600s I think because they'll cover more area (3'x7' as opposed to a 4'x4') without using much more electricity. The downside is I'd have to buy two more ballast/bulb/hood setups versus one with the 1000.

I'm going with E&F or drain to waste and I think I'll be using the GH nutes with the 'simple' feeding schedule. 

This op won't be at my house so I'm not too concerned about drawing attention to myself more than I already do. What are your thoughts and opinions on this?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

He's going to hook me up with patient info to keep things as legal as they can be that will be with the new grow to cover my arse if needed.


----------



## ken 2010 (Dec 8, 2010)

hello heres my super lemon haze 1 month 2 days from seed going into flower end of next week are roughly 13 - 14 inches tall is my first ever grow pictures taken 2 days ago


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 9, 2010)

hey dez i say hell yeah


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 9, 2010)

hey ken 2010 youre well on the way to a good time those look good soil has a stronger flavor than hydro ive had slh grown both ways


----------



## ken 2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for input horribleherk here are some pictures of my mother plant transplanted 2 days ago and has grown 2 inches and 2 sets of leaves in 2 days View attachment 1315202View attachment 1315208View attachment 1315207View attachment 1315206


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 9, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey dez i say hell yeah


Got a used 1K light setup today with air cooled hood on the cheap so I'll be using that. Just trying to figure out now how I'm going to set it up. I'm moving my vert grow to a new location and will be setting up the 1K there too and it will have a 5'X5'X9'tall area all to itself. First thought was to buy a 4x4 tray and do E&F but the tray is like $150 for the good one and the cheaper one that's claimed to be 4X4 is actually smaller than that since they are giving the overall dimensions. Second thought was to just build one from lumber and line it with a pond liner or the PVC shower pan liner material you can from Home Depot and I may still do that but will have my hands full building the grow space at the new location so I'd prefer to keep it as simple as possible. I was considering throwing some 5gal DWC buckets (like 9) under the light too since it would be the cheapest way to do hydro. I could set up the DWC buclets for about $60 total since I already have two running that will be empty by the time I could have some clones ready to go in them. Last option is soil and I have a bunch of pots already so I'd just need to buy the soil. 

Obviously the last one is the cheapest overall but also will require the most attention and time in the long run. Maybe I'll do a soil run just to get it going and then build or buy a 4X4 tray after I harvest those.
My goal is to get 1lb from the 1K light on the first run and go up from there with an eventual average of about 1.5lb per harvest from the 1K. Everyone seems to think I can pull 1lb per month on the vert but I'm not so sure, especially this first run since I was in such a hurry and just threw anything I could find plantwise in there. I'll most likely only get a few zips off the Afghans and the autos don't really matter, no idea how much I'll get or when it will be done with the Raspberry and there's a slew of little plants in there that won't be yielding very much. I'm hoping for .5oz average from them but we'll see.

I was planning on starting a round of clones this weekend to go in the vert room once they're rooted, 0 veg time, so I'm thinking I'll just take as many cuttings as I can and make as many clones as I can without killing the moms. 

What do you think would be the best approach to 1K setup. If I get some cuttings rooting in the next couple of days they'll be able to veg for 2-3 weeks before I stick them under the light and like I said, there'd be about 9 in DWC but more in soil or E&F. With the short veg time I could get away with 2gal pots for soil and cram a dozen or more in there. It'd be about the same number for E&F, 12-16 actually.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2010)

hey dez i got 3/4 lb & still trimming off my homemade 3x3 tub im building another tub 44x36 gonna run 13 plants in a pattern i have a factory 4x4 tub i wish you was closer so we could horsetrade stuff around


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2010)

oh yeah my 3/4 lb came from 7 plants remember i had 2 that got choked out


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 12, 2010)

i was gonna start a new thread for my second grow but decided to leave everything right here i started dec.1st heres pics of my grow at day #12 the plant with the bottom growth is 1 of my white widow-x-bigbud clones im evaluating for future use, the others are the wide leaf slh pheno i call#3 gonna turn my light to 12/12 in a few days i vegged last grow 3 weeks but due to their size im only gonna veg these 2 weeks this is shaping up to be my easiest grow yet with the exception of some powdery mildew that has popped up on a few of my plants but it came from my clone room & ive hit them with a fungicide good to do it now before they start budding


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2010)

turned light back to 12/12 tonight everything is topped & fim'd except the ww-x-bb i didnt want to let things get too tall i vegged 13 days should harvest by mid feb.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 15, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1323484View attachment 1323476View attachment 1323468View attachment 1323483turned light back to 12/12 tonight everything is topped & fim'd except the ww-x-bb i didnt want to let things get too tall i vegged 13 days should harvest by mid feb.


Nicely done herk! I'm sub'd. Can't wait to see your SLH.... on your last grow, you had 9 SLH and 2 got snuffed, so you got 3/4 pound from 7 plants.... or was it 7 minus the 2 snuffed?? Thanks.


----------



## BigBudE (Dec 15, 2010)

I have some SLH in flower now. All organic in Super Soil. I have 6 and there all around the 5 1/2-6 ft mark. They have been in flower for close to a month and are just now starting to show some nice crystals.There starting to get to tall so im gonna have to tie em down some. Im probally going to clone 1 of each and see wich parent has the best smoke and make that one my mother. They are looking nice.
Im using a 600 HPS and a 4ft 8 bulb T5 and a 2ft 6 bulb T5 in a 8x4x7 tent
Ive never smoked any SLH before and am wondering about the smell and taste. does it smell or taste anything like skunk???
BigBudE


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 15, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> I have some SLH in flower now. All organic in Super Soil. I have 6 and there all around the 5 1/2-6 ft mark. They have been in flower for close to a month and are just now starting to show some nice crystals.There starting to get to tall so im gonna have to tie em down some. Im probally going to clone 1 of each and see wich parent has the best smoke and make that one my mother. They are looking nice.
> Im using a 600 HPS and a 4ft 8 bulb T5 and a 2ft 6 bulb T5 in a 8x4x7 tent
> Ive never smoked any SLH before and am wondering about the smell and taste. does it smell or taste anything like skunk???
> BigBudE


big bud - how long did you veg for? and yes the SLH parents are lemon skunl crossed with super silver haze....so the skunk is there.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2010)

you guys are in for a treat i really like the smell/taste of this stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2010)

i finaly finished trimming & harvest is a wee tad better than i figured when it was all said & done i ended up with 14 oz. of useable bud & popcorn for edibles the last 1/4 lb. wasnt the dense prime stuff but was real sugar frosted haze-type bud which i think has the best high of the 3-phenos harvested rolls & burns best too this really rings my christmas bell pictured is the final quarter lb.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2010)

That's real nice Herk. That's a yield I'd be really happy with.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2010)

took pics this morning of my second slh grow & im starting to see the benefits of my pheno selection the growth &vigor is evident theyre filling in nice there is 1 that might get overan by the others overall im pleased with the results of my labor but cant stress the point that you just cant plant seeds & get the best this strain has to offer you have to clone & select then clone some more sure its a lot of work but at least for me its been rewarding & i think the best is yet to come


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 20, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1336027View attachment 1336021View attachment 1336018View attachment 1336019took pics this morning of my second slh grow & im starting to see the benefits of my pheno selection the growth &vigor is evident theyre filling in nice there is 1 that might get overan by the others overall im pleased with the results of my labor but cant stress the point that you just cant plant seeds & get the best this strain has to offer you have to clone & select then clone some more sure its a lot of work but at least for me its been rewarding & i think the best is yet to come


herkie.... I'm getting jealous of your girls!! Beautiful.... and that 3rd pic is awesome.... nice and bushy... you did a great job.
Kiki


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks kiki i got most of my advice from gg-13 except i apply the method to hydro & selected a pheno that is wide leaf but changes in budding i sold everything except personal stash in about 3 weeks & here in cen-cal this time of year the competition is feirce & purple is king of the roost & yet i had no problem moving this stuff it all went to repeat customers & have orders for next harvest in advance


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 21, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> thanks kiki i got most of my advice from gg-13 except i apply the method to hydro & selected a pheno that is wide leaf but changes in budding i sold everything except personal stash in about 3 weeks & here in cen-cal this time of year the competition is feirce & purple is king of the roost & yet i had no problem moving this stuff it all went to repeat customers & have orders for next harvest in advance


uh yeah - why is it here in 420 land that Purple is king shi**?? I think that's BS and these people need an education on YELLOW!! Anyway, speaking of GG13... where the hell is he?? Haven't seen him in over 10 days... not like I'm his mommy or anything... he's just so knowledgeable... and I have a plant problem so I REALLY wish he was here! Anyway, TTYL,...you're looking good.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2010)

its another rainy day & ive got to change out my reservoir today everything is going right on schedule i dont know if shortening the veg time was a wise decision or not only time will tell im gonna give them another week of the aggressive growth dose as theyre starting to really take off the first couple weeks of 12/12 & i want nitrogen available at this point the superlemonhaze is outgrowing the whitewidow-x-bigbud which maybe i shouldnt of topped thats the reason i dont like doing mixed grows but havent wanted to write the ww-x-bb of as its showing some real potential i have my old 600w. set up & maybe ill build another room for it that way i could have 2 strains without mixing my plants but that decision is a ways off . here is this mornings pics


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2010)

took a few pics of my whitewidow-x-bigbud plants this morning [i have 2 of them] theyre a little behind the slh but i have the mother over at olcountrys place & hes finishing it out with his slh ill be helping olcountry get his grow posted soon 4000w. e&f with pics coming soon meanwhile heres pics from this morning there is grape-ape & querkle in the works too


----------



## tingpoon (Dec 23, 2010)

really awesome job herk!




how is that white widowXbig bud smelling?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2010)

ive had a little more time to spend with my grow these past couple of daye im mainly concentraiting on my canopy fim;ing the taller ones & letting the shorter ones play catch up gonna prune all the bottom stuff off today the top growth is really what its all about! the white widow-x-bigbud has a distinctive smell even in veg.[musty-skunkie] & today im going over to olcountry's to see if we can post some pics of his grow featuring the mom of my ww-x-bb thats flowering here is this mornings pics everything is reminisant of last grow with the exception of shortening the veg time to 2wks. & the 2 ww-x-bb plants


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you as well Herk.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2010)

i would like wish everyone here a very merry christmas & extend my thanks to everyone for showing interest in my posts...h.h.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 25, 2010)

Herk - looking great.... a nice grow. Merry Christmas.
Kiki


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 25, 2010)

happy kwanza


----------



## ken 2010 (Dec 25, 2010)

merry christmas


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 26, 2010)

hi everyone i hope you all had a merry christmas i did a little supercropping tonight my canopy is getting tighter & in a few days buds should be starting to develop


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2010)

ive got lots of bud sites & im gonna do a round of pruning off the bottom stuff today in an effort to reduce the amount of airy/popcorn stuff & hopefully increase the size of my top buds so the plants can devote all their energy to the top canopy this time so far ive managed to keep all 9 plants going, last time 2 got choked out today is day#14 of 12/12 light cycle im getting the first signs of little buds forming & looking back on my notes from my last grow things are right on schedule the difference is i only vegged 2 weeks instead of the 3 wks. i vegged in my last grow the final yield will tell if that was a mistake or not, anyhow here is this mornings pics of my room from outside the door


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 28, 2010)

here is pics of my pruning job i did yesterday the ww-x-bb is coming around & showing promise i have the mother over at olcountry's & its absoulutely beautiful .really sticky & smells really dank i was questioning the wisdom in selecting that strain especialy after the pineapple chunk failure but its all good the female seeds x-line ww-x-bb is gonna be a success story & the slh is right on schedule as well i really got aggressive with the pruning this time & its working out good i would like to think my growing skills are improving but a little luck dont hurt either


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

wow Herk - looking good!
Trial and error bud - get's you better every time!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2010)

hey kiki i must of missed you in the shuffle[i was over checking out your thread] i added 2 ww-x-bb plants to this grow to evaluate for next grow until i can develop querkle we have slh mothers over at olcountrys along with grape-ape & ww-x-bb these seeds are from attitude & female seeds is the breeder theyre from their x-line series & i had my doubts because of the bargain basement price ,so far this stuff rocks!!!! these pics were taken this morning there is a good chance this will be my next grow just waiting on a smoke report but have a feeling its gonna be stellar!


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1351200View attachment 1351194hey kiki i must of missed you in the shuffle[i was over checking out your thread] i added 2 ww-x-bb plants to this grow to evaluate for next grow until i can develop querkle we have slh mothers over at olcountrys along with grape-ape & ww-x-bb these seeds are from attitude & female seeds is the breeder theyre from their x-line series & i had my doubts because of the bargain basement price ,so far this stuff rocks!!!! these pics were taken this morning there is a good chance this will be my next grow just waiting on a smoke report but have a feeling its gonna be stellar!


very nice!! and yes - I want a purple strain next.... I hear grape ape and querkle are both great strains! Keep me posted.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Herk, wanted to show you what I've got set up over at the new place so far. There's a vert under construction too but I only took pics of this since it's got plants , hehe. It's a 4x8 scrog with 2 Headband, 1 Cataract Kush, 3 Afghan Kush and 1 White Widow under a 1K HPS on a light rail. I've got some more stuff in the works for this place and a lot should be happenning in the next week or so including a hydro setup under either another 1K or a 600 or two. Not sure yet if it'll be E&F or DWC but one of the two and I'm hoping for E&F.

No cooling hooked up to the light yet and it never get's over 80 since the room is so big. I'll be hooking up the cooling eventually though since the addition of other lights will heat things up a bit.

I started 12/12 yesterday and saw noticeable growth in just 24 hours. I trimmed up the lower parts of the plants just before taking the pics.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Hey Herk, wanted to show you what I've got set up over at the new place so far. There's a vert under construction too but I only took pics of this since it's got plants , hehe. It's a 4x8 scrog with 2 Headband, 1 Cataract Kush, 3 Afghan Kush and 1 White Widow under a 1K HPS on a light rail. I've got some more stuff in the works for this place and a lot should be happenning in the next week or so including a hydro setup under either another 1K or a 600 or two. Not sure yet if it'll be E&F or DWC but one of the two and I'm hoping for E&F.
> 
> No cooling hooked up to the light yet and it never get's over 80 since the room is so big. I'll be hooking up the cooling eventually though since the addition of other lights will heat things up a bit.
> 
> I started 12/12 yesterday and saw noticeable growth in just 24 hours. I trimmed up the lower parts of the plants just before taking the pics.


now that's a screen! Nicely done! +rep.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Kiki.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 30, 2010)

hey dez keep me posted ive been wanting to scrog for a long time ive seen some amazing stuff done that way i have some deer whire that would do it had to go to work this morning my stuff is really gettin busy ill take pics in the morning


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

I had to tuck the tops under the screen again tonight on all but the larger Headband. It just hasn't started to stretch yet like the others but I'm not worried about her, she's a very healthy plant.
Started setting up another 1K grow next to the current scrog that's hydro today. I'll be sticking the little plants in RW cubes and then into the square pots with hydroton tomorrow so they can start vegging for a bit before going under the 1K in 12/12. Thinking about putting up a temp curtain so they can veg under the 1K but not sure if I will yet.

Yes that's right Herk, a SECOND 1K grow! Haha, hope I can keep the smell in check as that's my only concern with it. The additional one will only be a one time thing but I could use the extra if you know what I mean.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2010)

hey dez glad to see things coming into play for you i want to try a screen i had to raise my light for the second time in 2 days & wonder if its too late to do a screen now ive supercropped this morning but that screen is really calling out to me ... what the hell i gotta try it here is this mornings pics im gonna go cut the wire for my screen


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a jungle in there, lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2010)

well... its a done deal now dez & im all stoked on trying something new, thanks for the inspiration to get me off my ass & act on something ive long admired this scrog stuff but been afraid to try here is some pics i had a helluva time as my 4x3 room only has access from the door but its in place & my goat hasnt even noticed i cut the fence yet i better go cover the hole before he tours the neighborhood & ive got animal control on my ass his name is bam bam & hes a real hellion when he goes on one


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

That's really funny. You'll definitely be able to fill out that screen with those plants and if done right, should be mostly colas you harvest. I'm sure you'll have good fortune with the scrog.

Nice goat, haha.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually your screen is almost filled out already. Hopefully by having those supercropped like that you'll have lots of nice colas. I've been afraid to supercrop mine in flower but I think that's the only way I'll get mine to come close to filling in so I may do so tonight or tomorrow depending on how they look tonight.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2010)

hey dez this is all new to me i guess we'll kinda figure it out as we go i dont see how i can fuck this one up [ha ha ] happy new year dez


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2011)

snapped a few pics this morning. happy new years to all the screen puts a whole new twist on things as i can only access things from the door way i made a hook out of a long wire & reach through the mesh to pull limbs through the wire much the same as a crochet needle


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 2, 2011)

View attachment 1358228View attachment 1358227View attachment 13582261-2-11 well its a cold-rainy cen-cal day & im indoors warm & snug , went out & snapped a couple of pics with the lights out im so impressed with the screen that were gonna try it on a larger scale [2- 1.000w. lights & 4x8 tub] olcountry has 18 slh pheno#3 ready to go on the table by then his current grow will be done & grape-ape will go in because of his height restriction i think scrog is the way to go even though its been only a few days im pleased with my results as opposed to doing 2 almost identical grows ive changed it up a bitafter this grow im gonna probably give the slh a break [ive got 3 mothers at olcountrys] as ive decided to develop some purple [grape-ape & querkle] this thread is way longer than i ever intended & i hope you slh growers can find useful stuff in here ive gotta say when i first started the slh i thought i might of fell victim to the hype surrounding it but 1/2 way through my second grow ive got to say its exceeded my expectations & i highly reccomend it & there is probably a third grow in the future


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 2, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1358228View attachment 1358227View attachment 13582261-2-11 well its a cold-rainy cen-cal day & im indoors warm & snug , went out & snapped a couple of pics with the lights out im so impressed with the screen that were gonna try it on a larger scale [2- 1.000w. lights & 4x8 tub] olcountry has 18 slh pheno#3 ready to go on the table by then his current grow will be done & grape-ape will go in because of his height restriction i think scrog is the way to go even though its been only a few days im pleased with my results as opposed to doing 2 almost identical grows ive changed it up a bitafter this grow im gonna probably give the slh a break [ive got 3 mothers at olcountrys] as ive decided to develop some purple [grape-ape & querkle] this thread is way longer than i ever intended & i hope you slh growers can find useful stuff in here ive gotta say when i first started the slh i thought i might of fell victim to the hype surrounding it but 1/2 way through my second grow ive got to say its exceeded my expectations & i highly reccomend it & there is probably a third grow in the future


looking stellar herk!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2011)

i have to raise the light again today its the 3rd time in a 1 week period. things are going good & my screen is filling in


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2011)

It's looking really good!
Mine is not nearly that far along but I'm hoping things will come together soon on it. In order to make everything work out without buying even more stuff I'm having to wait on the second 1K grow for a few weeks or so. I'm going to swap out the two 600s in my vert for one 1000w and will raise the cooltube so it's centered on the btall plant to light best I can for it's final weeks. Selling one of the 600w ballasts to a buddy and putting the other in the 40"x40" tent. Once this vert room is empty I'll be able to get the other 1K grow under way. I just may not have enough room to hook it up to the mover so it'll most likely be hung over a 4x4 spot. Then there'll actually be 3 grows going between the 1000w 4x8 scrog, 600w 3x3 tent grow and a 1000w 4x4 grow. They should all offset from each other by a couple of weeks and one of the 1K grows is not going to be repeated so I'll just have two going for the long term. Three is going to be too much for me to handle effectively I think but kind of need it at the moment.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2011)

hey dez i just helped olcountry put a screen over one of his 2000w 4x8 tubs he dont have a camera & i forgot mine but its gonna be nice ill get my camera over there & get pics soon


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> hey dez i just helped olcountry put a screen over one of his 2000w 4x8 tubs he dont have a camera & i forgot mine but its gonna be nice ill get my camera over there & get pics soon


show me show me show me!! you know I'm hookin' up the 4x8 with two 1000w.... my 4x8 is due thursday... (per the ups tracking code)!! 
4x8 is an awesome setup. now bring on the screen!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2011)

gotta go to work today &the fog is in [outside not in my head] so no pics today any way i better roll ill update things tonight


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 4, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> gotta go to work today &the fog is in [outside not in my head] so no pics today any way i better roll ill update things tonight


yeah HH - the weather is shit.... hella foggy and 36 freakin' degrees cold outside.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2011)

just got in from work & its already dark & gotta be back at 6:30 in the morning but im happy to get it while i can before we get another round of rain if i get in earlier tomorrow ill try to get some pics together


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2011)

snapped a couple pics tonight the stage is set & the screen is filling in it gets interesting from here on out


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 5, 2011)

looks good HH.....


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2011)

its hard to get a good picture as my room is so small 4x3 you can only take pics from the doorway & im gonna have to learn how to set the flash on manual it seems to have a mind of its own on a more positive note its not very foggy this morning


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2011)

ok i got off early today ive noticed the last 2 days my plants are pulling at least 1 1/2 gal. a day out of my res. so i changed out my nutes to aggressive bloom schedule & ill run this schedule for about 3 weeks or until the uptake of liquid slows down then ill advance to ripen schedule but for now things are on & crackin i pruned a lot of the stuff below the screen & i think it was a good move to reduce the amount of airy-popcorn stuff i got on my last grow here is todays pics


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2011)

im gonna go down today & buy some twine to do a little tying down here & there but everything is pretty well set & all the pruning ,topping & that stuff is done just waiting for my buds to start packing on weight


----------



## Cropcircle (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is pic of my SLH girls. Both of them were 32" when they went into flower...noe they are over 6' tall and 4' diameter! they r in week 6 of flower here. Good luck with urs! it's an easy strain to grow. (I use soil)


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2011)

hey cropcircle thats a real jungle for sure this is my second round of slh whats that indica looking plant in the very bottom of your pic it resembles grape ape


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2011)

i went ahead & took some pics this evening i need to learn patience when i see buds start to form it makes me anxious these should be ready valentines day i know from my last grow these are just getting started


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 7, 2011)

those nugs are going to be as wide as your wrist, im callin it now. really lovely work


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

HH - did you make your screen?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2011)

hey tingpoon hows it going??? thanks for stopping by i havent heard from you in awhile hey kiki did you make it to that little hydro store??? i made my screen out of ''deer wire'' fencing available at lowes, home depot, orchard supply i used it because i had it laying around the stuff dez racer used is cheaper i took the last i had over to old countrys or i would hook you up i imagine chicken wire would work if it was the bigger stuff may be one of those fencing places like stockton fence or cal fence might have something laying around 4 cheap just tell them youre making an 8 foot gate to keep dogs in or something like that


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> hey tingpoon hows it going??? thanks for stopping by i havent heard from you in awhile hey kiki did you make it to that little hydro store??? i made my screen out of ''deer wire'' fencing available at lowes, home depot, orchard supply i used it because i had it laying around the stuff dez racer used is cheaper i took the last i had over to old countrys or i would hook you up i imagine chicken wire would work if it was the bigger stuff may be one of those fencing places like stockton fence or cal fence might have something laying around 4 cheap just tell them youre making an 8 foot gate to keep dogs in or something like that


ha ha so funny HH... i worked on the farm all day yesterday - now today in this bullshit 36 degree weather - I'm going to be setting up a SCROG. I have no choice, and everyone on my thread is telling me to do it or I'm going to outgrow the tents.... so I was going to check our local nursery on the West side and see what they had for a gardening screen. I'll post new pics tonight.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah dont be afraid to use your imagination here whatever it takes to achieve the results you want ive managed to keep my height managable but it was a lesson hard learned 2 grows ago i did barneys pineapple chunk & even after topping it shot up out of control & caused many problems i now try to keep all my stuff low & the scrog really looks like a good tool to use for this


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

oh yeah - I hear you, and my bitches are definately out of control..... I'll post pics tonight after it's all done.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 8, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party. I'm subscribed. This is my first post to riu. Ill be doing a sea of green of slh with 12 to 13 plants. Right now I have mine in a stinkbud cloner waiting for them to pop roots.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2011)

hey skyrocket welcome aboard ill bring you up to speed as this is a long thread im using 1000w hps, homemade 3x3 e&f tub ,rockwool blocks &slabs gh-floranova nutes & im scrogging this is my second slh grow oh yeah ive got 7 slh & 2 whitewidow-x-bigbud im evaluating im also helping a friend out who is doing a 4000w grow so ill have pictures to post on his thread i took last night


----------



## ap72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Herk looked at your last grow of SLH, nice nugs. How long of a flower period did she go and where did you get your beans? I will tune in to this one also.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2011)

hey ap72 thanks for posting im glad im reaching people my seeds came from worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com in a greenhouse breeder pack i now do most of my stuff with attitude i noticed first buds oct.13 harvested nov.29 turned light 12/12 around oct 1st i have 2 friends growing the strain as well im fixing to post pics of olcountrys grow as it was him & i who invested in the slh & ive been growing all along & he had to relocate his stuff & shut down a couple of times but its all coming together for him now


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 1371289View attachment 1371288View attachment 1371287View attachment 1371286View attachment 1371285ok. here is pics from olcountrys we also took 42 clones ol country is now up & operating at capacity @ 4000w. & 2-4x8 tubs


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2011)

and 42 clones from which i will select the best for next grow i cloned 2 best phenos next grow will be all slh


----------



## Cropcircle (Jan 9, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> hey cropcircle thats a real jungle for sure this is my second round of slh whats that indica looking plant in the very bottom of your pic it resembles grape ape


It is a True Blueberry, AKA Mother of Blueberry. U no I got some clones off of her! Also got some SAGE, Magic Bud, and TNR Haze going on.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2011)

ive long admired blueberry & that looks nice


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2011)

snapped more pics tonight this grow is going good though i still question the wisdom of cutting back my veg time


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2011)

these buds are developing more each & every day & theyre thirsty too & now having to top off my res & lower ph every 2 days instead of 3 & theyre drinking 1-1/2 to 2 gals a day i use lemon juice to lower ph it dont hold ph as long as the acid type ph reducer but its natural ,cheap & in my opinion helps with the flavor here's todays pics the week that i gained by cutting my veg time to 2 weeks im gonna add at the end of the grow to let the trichromes turn all the way cloudy instead of cloudy/clear im thinking the potency might increase


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

Getting better every day Herk. Olcountry's look great too.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to update things on my end but am having a hard time finding the time to properly do so. I keep changing things too which I know isn't good but I'm trying to make things as simple as possible with all that's going on now since I've all of a sudden become busy. It'll all work out...


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah my work goes in spurts thats why i like the e&f method because there are days i dont look at my grow rockwool is very forgiving that way


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 11, 2011)

i took some time to tend to my clones this morning & all 42 are looking good i propped a few up as i want them all to be nice & straight i use the different colored toothpicks to brace leaning clones & to color code my strains & phenos i have 2 phenos of slh & some whitewidow-x-big bud which im not gonna use next grow is gonna be all slh ill select the best 12 for my grow, advance them into blocks & veg them under cfl's while my current grow finishes up it usually takes me about 9 days to show roots


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm all over the place right now with a soil scrog, a vert room that's mixed with soil and DWC and a E&F grow in hydroton, lol. Things will all come together very soon and I'll have some continuity in the grows with everything eventually coming together into one decent sized perpetual grow using multiple lights. Baby steps...

Had to go buy a new phone today since my iphone now has no sound in addition to the other problems it's been having lately. Since I use it for everything I kind of need a smartphone so I'm trying something different based on a suggestion by my brother and got a Samsung Focus which is a Windows 7 phone. So far it seems pretty cool and works great. Time will tell though how it'll hold up. My iphone is over 2 years old and has been through hell with me, lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2011)

hey dez got e-mail from attitude querkle is on the way im hoping it will be compatable with my slh im still trying to push for a second light & juggle 3 strains maybe 4 i always look for ''the one'' but at heart im a strain junkie


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 12, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> hey dez got e-mail from attitude querkle is on the way im hoping it will be compatable with my slh im still trying to push for a second light & juggle 3 strains maybe 4 i always look for ''the one'' *but at heart im a strain junkie*


Me too. Only difference is I already have 5 lights, lol. Selling one this week though, one of the three 600s. Then I'll have the two 600s and two 1000s and will be downsizing that after I harvest from the two 1000s too to either just the two 600s or a 600 and a 1000. Most likely a 1000 and a 600 so I can have a nice hobby grow and a nice cash crop.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2011)

a 600 & a 1000 is what im working on as ive got the 600 just sitting in all reality i need only 2 strains 1 green & 1 purple so im working in that direction the whitewidow-x-big bud is but nice but it dont sparkle & im gonna try some soon & then ill know ive already got clones started for a 3rd slh grow & its my bread & butter right now so it looks like querkle & slh in the near future


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2011)

i changed my reservoir this afternoon & these guys are still sucking up 1-1/2 to 2 gal. a day here is this evenings pics i should harvest in mid feb.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2011)

my work has slowed down which leaves me time for my growroom & ultimatly this thread i changed my reservoir yesterday & it flooded the tub at 730 this morning i had to add 3 gals. of water to bring my level back to the 10 gal. mark ill adjust the ph this afternoon with lemon juice my ph always creeps up & is very predictable ive yet to form an opinion on the whitewidow-x-bigbud until i can see how good it smokes it grows good & has good bud formation but it has so far not generated sugar sparkles on the buds that whitewidow is noted for i took some pics this morning all 3 pics are of the ww-x-bb


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

sounds good Herk.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2011)

no updates this morning im off to work ill try to get pics this evening


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

oh - see how you are!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2011)

here is this afternoons pics theyre doing what theyre supposed to its been a month since i flipped the light 12/12


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

HH - ewwwwwwwwwww.... pretty flowers you got there!! Looking good.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 15, 2011)

i have my clones set for 20 hrs of light a day today at lights out i removed the dome to start acclimating them to open air here is pics of my old cloner set up i used before i got the heat mat & dome set-up im on my 8th grow & being an out of work construction worker i didnt have the money in the beginning to afford the fancy stuff i sold a small fishing boat & bought a 400w light from htg it all just kind of took off from there & i still fabricate/adapt & invent wherever i can the hydro business is costly & would lead you to believe you need all the fancy gadgets they sell which is not entirely true i still use my ''casserole'' cloner when i do more clones than my heat-mat dome can handle my e&f flood trays are homemade as well & my exhaust fans are two home depot fans with a ''y'' adapter routed to 6'' ducting to pull air through my light i cant afford to buy or use air conditioning so i use a duct fan to pull cool air from underneath my house foundation in summer months i lined the walls of my room with mylar lined x-mas wrapping i found at the dollar store doing money saving stuff like that frees up more money for nutrients & stuff like that & you can also find good deals on used equip. as well im not saying the store bought stuff isnt nice to have cause a lot of it is im just saying it isnt absolutely neccessary especialy if youre just starting out & cash is in short supply


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2011)

no major changes over the weekend ill try to post new pics tonight


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 17, 2011)

Just germinated a couple Super Lemon Haze from Green House.. Wanted to give them a head start over a couple kush strains I will be growing as well.. Hear nothing but good things about super lemon haze..


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2011)

just got in from taking a few pics of my grow i miscalculated my harvest date [valentines day] i think its gonna be the end of feb. before its all said & done & i wish i would of vegged them 3 weeks instead of 2


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2011)

hey heaverhuntr i seen on another thread that you grew whiterussian how did it jield,taste,smoke ???? & do you have any pics i have querkle coming up but would like to try w/r somewhere down the road


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 17, 2011)

HH - update looks great - my new golden rule.... VEG 21 days!!! Period! I jacked up my program bad and went too long.... two weeks is too short.... 21 days is the magic number.... all of my grower friends agree.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2011)

i cut the veg time on this grow because my plants were about 14'' high & last grow 2 of my plants got choked out my metod is a little different [rockwool/hydro] as well as my amount of light 1000w on a 3x3 tub [most people use 1000w = 4x4] i get aggressive growth up to 3 weeks after turning light 12/12 & weight gain up to 1 wk before harvest ive also isolated my desired pheno [i call it #3] i kept all of my notes from last grow ill only know for positive after i harvest & its all said & done but its looking as if 21 days could just be the magic number for me as well here is todays pics thats whats cool about having other people doing the same strain to rub elbows with & compare notes with it helps the learning process


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2011)

i pulled the dome off my clones yesterday & fed them seedling food dose today & advanced them to my cabinet under cfls in about a week ill select the ones i want for my next grow & put them in 3x3 blocks to grow under the cfl's until the stuff in my room finishes flowering by then the clones will be about 9-12'' tall i use an old document shredding cabinet for my clone cabinet its 18x18 x24'' i took 42 clones & so far 41 have made it i expect to loose a few more i'll use 12 of them for my next grow the rest will go into other grows


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 18, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Just germinated a couple Super Lemon Haze from Green House.. Wanted to give them a head start over a couple kush strains I will be growing as well.. Hear nothing but good things about super lemon haze..



beaverhuntr - welcome - start a grow journal and post it in your sig - for all of us SLH finatics around here...... Greenhouse SLH is the BEST!!! Good choice.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 18, 2011)

GLad to see things still coming along Herk. I gotta tell you though. You lost a few brownie points with me right here, LOL.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah when i have beer its usually dark beer & in a bottle but a friend came by & thats what he had so thats what we drank ...sad but true...i drink bud once in a while it goes good with metallica & 5fingerdeathpunch,throw in a little a.i.c. & im all wound up so hows your stuff coming along?? i know youve been pretty busy but ill keep checking in i have 2 purple strains in the making querkle & a local one called purple cadillac which i think is something thats been re-named but i want to cross it with some of my green stuff


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 19, 2011)

The scrog is going well, not quite as far along as Kiki's though I don't think. Everything else is just starting up so it's hard to say. I swapped around a couple of lights to make things work a little better for the time being. I took one of the 1K lights that was in a tent and put it in place of two 600s in the vert room. I just need for the RBC plant to finish up so I can revamp that room a bit. There's only a handful of little plants and the one big RBC left in there. I've got 12 clones in the 4x4 tent in E&F that are a mix of some WW and some JH and then I've got 5 other good size plants in the 40"x40" tent that are 1 Purple Haze, 2 DOG, 1 JH and 1 headband (Sour Kush). The plants in the 4x4 are vegging under a 600 now for about another week then I'll flip to 12/12 and the ones in the smaller tent are just now showing flowers so I gave them their first shot of bloom nutes last night.

When I revamp the vert room the 1K light should be going back in the 4x4 tent but I'm completely set on that yet. I think I'd like the vert room to run a single 600 next time around and the room will be smaller in diameter. Probably 4x4 or 3.5x3.5, something like that.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 19, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> yeah when i have beer its usually dark beer & in a bottle but a friend came by & thats what he had so thats what we drank ...sad but true...i drink bud once in a while it goes good with metallica & 5fingerdeathpunch,throw in a little a.i.c. & im all wound up so hows your stuff coming along?? i know youve been pretty busy but ill keep checking in i have 2 purple strains in the making querkle & a local one called purple cadillac which i think is something thats been re-named but i want to cross it with some of my green stuff


come on HH- be a real woMAN and drink Jack Daniels - like the wonder woman and the big girls do!! LMAO!
grow is looking good.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2011)

hey kiki top of the morning to ya yeah its all about coffee this morning & off to work for me maybe this evening ill do a couple pics & some visiting


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2011)

i had a late day but i managed to get my reservoir changed & to snap a few pics theyre gaining weight but im really concerned about the fact i cut my veg time to 2 weeks next grow im gonna put the screen down at 2 wks into the veg cycle & veg another week after that & see how that works here is tonights pics i hope i can equal my last grow its too soon to tell


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 20, 2011)

HH - looking good - and getting some amber in there - I love it..... I'll post my update pics tomorrow - take a looksee when you get home from work.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 21, 2011)

snapped a few more pics thisafternoon had to add 3 gals to my reservoir today i just changed it out yesterday my buds are packing on weight my room is wall-to-wall buds


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2011)

im a lot happier with my bud development in the past couple of days but really wont know until harvest & final yield if ill do better than my last grow but i guess the real important thing is that im gaining in experience & knowlege ive already got my next grow developing & growroom mods in the works & ill be starting a new thread for this grow here is todays pics while not known to be conniseur grade or a production strain ive found with a little work slh can be a little of both im pretty happy with it


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

You're plants are progressing really fast! Sweet looking room with that bud carpeting. Kinda want to take my shoes off and go barefoot in there, hehe. It'd take about a week of showers to get the sticky off your feet .

I updated my stuff a little, go take a look when you have time.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2011)

View attachment 1397869View attachment 1397868View attachment 1397867View attachment 1397866View attachment 1397865here is this mornings pics


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 24, 2011)

ive picked up spidermites again i think theyve became immune to the hot-shot no pest strip im using it used to work really good i hung a new one tonight ill give it 2 days & see how things look my querkle seeds arrived today


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

how much did one plant weight?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 24, 2011)

on my last grow i had one slh plant that gave me 3-1/2 oz these are more even sized


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2011)

the spidermites are gone & im gonna pull out the strip & wait a few days & buy some lady bugs im trying to get away from pesticides & reduce chemicals in my grows i use lemon juice instead of ph-down & i use baking soda in place of ph-up although floranova isnt all organic its close & gives me the results i want this is my second grow using floranova & im satisfied with the stuff no time to post pics this morning ill try to update tonight


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 27, 2011)

this stuff is finishing really fast , even faster than my last grow here is tonights pics this is day # 57 & i figure about 2 weeks left until harvest


----------



## dirk d (Jan 28, 2011)

excellent job herk!! love the way you do your journal. very informative. very detailed. so your cutting your SLH around 70 days then?? im growing 4 SLH myself and a Kandy Kush they are between 4-6 weeks along. someone told me it takes the SLH 13.5 weeks to finish. i was stressing lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

It's hard to believe it's getting that close to harvest time already. Time just flew by on this one and they look great.


Stellar Herk, really.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 28, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1407661View attachment 1407652View attachment 1407651View attachment 1407650this stuff is finishing really fast , even faster than my last grow here is tonights pics this is day # 57 & i figure about 2 weeks left until harvest


HH - your update looks great. we're going to be harvesting at the same time.



dirk d said:


> excellent job herk!! love the way you do your journal. very informative. very detailed. so your cutting your SLH around 70 days then?? im growing 4 SLH myself and a Kandy Kush they are between 4-6 weeks along. someone told me it takes the SLH 13.5 weeks to finish. i was stressing lol.


Dirk - no way SLH is 13.5 weeks.... Amnesia Haze is 12 weeks... Greenhouse Seeds Co. says 9-10 weeks (63-70 days). All our SLH grower friends say 70 days flat!!
Don't stress......


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2011)

hey dirk this is my second slh grow & true to form when this stuff turns it ripens real fast my first grow took 85 days with a 3 wk veg time & im talking the whole grow a-z not just flower time 85 days flat! i expected a long drawn out grow & out of 8 grows this stuff has been the most fun kandy kush i think is very similar to headband i grew 707 headband from a sac-area dispensary & its the shit


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 28, 2011)

herk - do you use co2?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

dirk d said:


> excellent job herk!! love the way you do your journal. very informative. very detailed. so your cutting your SLH around 70 days then?? im growing 4 SLH myself and a Kandy Kush they are between 4-6 weeks along. someone told me it takes the SLH 13.5 weeks to finish. i was stressing lol.


Mine didn't go anywhere near that long either. I'd have to check my records to be sur but I think it was right about 9-9 1/2 weeks of flower and she was definitely done. Killer plants with killer smoke that got me all giggly and shit.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2011)

no co2 maybe one of these days!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 30, 2011)

my querkle seeds have been started along with 2 seeds called purple cadillac & here is a pic of a purple cadillac nug i dont know how to take good bud pics but the color of this is pretty & the pics dont do it justice


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 30, 2011)

nice nugs HH.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

nom nom nom...


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2011)

i cant beleive the speed at which this grow has progressed & things are winding down im gonna start flushing in about 4-6 days the dogs are a family orientated part of my security team these pics were taken this morning my dogs are from local working cattle & sheep ranches in my surrounding area theyre very obediant ,intelligent & above all loyal


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Getting me all choked up here Herk with the dogs. Reminds me of the sweetest dog I've ever known. She was my Polly...


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2011)

hey dez what a beautiful dog our kids are grown & moved out & i like my dogs better than i like most people & here is pics featuring the O.G. [he's 12 or 13] we have a doggie door & nothing goes on at night that i dont hear about the protect the home thing is bred into them theyre a lot of work & i wouldnt trade them for anything theyre that good


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

That's really cool. Polly lived to be 16 years old before she passed. I actually had her put to sleep which was definitely the most difficult thing I've ever had to do. She just wasn't ever happy at that point and it was obvious. She had a hard time getting around, wouldn't ever play anymore and moaned and groaned all night long. If I let her go out front to walk around with me she'd last about 10-15 minutes and then just lay down wherever she stopped and started to whimper a bit. It was sad to see and I'm sure it was the right thiong to do given her state. She was such a sweetheart that I'm afraid to get another dog on the chance I get some a-hole dog. I don't think any dof will live up to my memories of her and the best part was she found me, literally. I opened the car door after parking and she tried to jump in. She was a very young puppy and looked like a little rotweiler pup. I never found anyone to claim her so she stayed with me for the next 16 years. I put her down just over 3 years ago...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Right up to about the last year or two though, she loved to go places and loved people. She was especially into kids so I'd take her to the park and let her play with anybody that wanted to. It was awesome to never have to worry about anything like that. 

Her favorite thing to do was go to the beach and chase the birds at the waters edge. She'd be yelping and crying and barking the whole time and just going crazy chasing them. Like your dogs though, she was a very good home alarm. I would know anytime anyone was anywhere near the house.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah dez those are the best kind of dogs & ive been lucky as ive had a lot of a-hole dogs ol country harvested that ww-x-bb & it gives off some really nice product & it finishes off fast here is a nug from it its an old-school smelling strain & very easy to clone & grow it also is easy to trim i think ill keep it


----------



## dirk d (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the confirmation on the SLH flower time guys. makes me feel a lot better. herk your tops are glistening man way to go!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2011)

i started these in my room dec.1st turned them 12/12 dec. 13 today is 2 months into it & i figure ill chop in 1 week


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2011)

i didnt get the huge buds i got last grow & its because i didnt veg that 3rd week but i still got some decent gugs here is todays pics the pic with the 2 liter bottle are from my last grow the squirt can ones are from today & ive got a lot of them


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

Right on! I was checking out my calendar earlier and I'm now feeling a bit disappointed. I'm further along than I thought which would be a good thing except since the time got away from me, I haven't been giving them the right nute mix and strength for their point in the cycle and have smaller buds than I'd like. Oh well, guess that's what I get for trying to do so many things at once. Hopefully I have better results from the tents.

Yours look really good herk. Maybe not as big as last time but should be more of them making things even out.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah dez i got on a step ladder & parted the larger buds down to the screen & found wall to wall carpet of thumb sized nugs even with the screen but next grow im gonna veg at least 3 weeks im on the ripen feed schedule & im gonna start flushing in a few days theyve pretty much finished developing


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

HERK - love the update - - can't wait to hear how much they weigh!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2011)

im not very good at estimating weight on the vine but im gonna go out on a limb here & my guess is somewhere in the neighborhood of 12 oz. dry weight last grow was 14 oz. gotta do some minor changes to get that 1lb.+ harvest but im knockin on that door. a larger tub [12 plants] ,a hortilux bulb [super hps] & one of those xxx-reflectors is on my wish list i have the tub & the bulb is next & the reflector is gonna have to wait...yeah ill get there one of these days... all 5 of my querkle popped


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to use those reflectors too, expensive though. I keep watching craigslist but have yet to see one pop up, just lots of no name ones and some daystar ac ones. The hydrofarm one I have now is the best one I've had so far and I may end up getting a couple more of those instead.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2011)

hydrofarm is good stuff priced good as well ol country just bought a couple of those reflectors they distribute light really well ill watch his & see how they work out


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2011)

View attachment 1421009View attachment 1421008View attachment 1421007TODAY IS CHOP TIME!!!! starting with the ww-x-bb at 63 days!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2011)

next is the first of the slh started 12-1-10 chopped 2-3-11 63 days as well shown here being chopped & pulled from the bottom through the screen ,not as hard as it looks next grow is in the works its gonna be querkle & slh superlemonhaze is like a security blanket to me its hard to cut those ties


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2011)

i raised my light 24'' above my plants [a goldenganja-13 technique] & this slh is HOT,SWEET & STICKY FOR SURE!!! well i better get my ass back to work 6 plants to go


----------



## ap72 (Feb 9, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1421009View attachment 1421008View attachment 1421007View attachment 1421004View attachment 1421003TODAY IS CHOP TIME!!!! starting with the ww-x-bb at 63 days!!!


 Hey Herk, I am curious how much the blue widow weighed dry. I got 4 blue widow now in flower week 2 that are looking good.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2011)

hey ap72 what i have is whitewidow-x-bigbud blue widow is different [better quality but less yield] i 'm still trimming but ill know soon


----------



## ap72 (Feb 9, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> hey ap72 what i have is whitewidow-x-bigbud blue widow is different [better quality but less yield] i 'm still trimming but ill know soon


 Oh ok, i thought bb was blueberry. I am still curious. You say white widow x big bud is better quality than blue widow? Just asking.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 10, 2011)

i beleive blue widow is the better quality of the two & probably has a little better flavor as well if you look in the beginning of goldenganja-13's supurlemon haze irie stuff thread there is some blue widow pics in there


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 10, 2011)

HH - are you exhausted yet?? give us an update on the harvest please!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 12, 2011)

sorry i havent updated on my harvest my yield is way off & there is i figure 3 reasons to be the cause 1st reason is the shortened veg time 2nd reason is my pheno selection & #3 i didnt finish long enough the hazy pheno is just pretty & sugar sparkled it just dont yield flavor & high is great & it looks like im gonna end up with about 11 oz.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I think I'll be lucky to hit with my big scrog at this point. Mine has 2-3 weeks left but I can't see it getting where it needs to be. I'm very disappointed in the outcome of mine for sure. Fortunately I started a tent grow right behind the scrog to help out since I wasn't too sure how it was going to play out.

I've got 5 DOG Kush and 5 Purple Haze that are going to be replacingwhat's in the big scrog vegging right now under a 600 HPS while I wait for ym MH conversion bulb. I've got about a dozen other plants vegging too but they are for other things (breeding, mothers, etc.).



I'll be germinating all 20 of these seeds today too so I can grow them out, separate the males from the females and I'll breed the best males with the best females. I'll also be cloning from the females to flower so I can determine the different phenos and keep what I like for mothers and more breeding.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2011)

hey dez! good to hear from you people dont realize this shit is work for sure im at a cross road ive got my 9 plants selected 5 querkle-[non fem.] 1 slh clone & 3 grape-ape clones im struggling with expanding my growroom to 52x52 right now but lately i just havent had the time to do it so i might use my room in its current configuration for this next grow my main goal is to develop the querkle & then up my capacity to 12-16 plants & use one of those xxx-wide hoods for better light distribution


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like those hoods but for cost reasons will most likely be getting some more Hydrofarm ones like the one I have now. I really like the light distribuion it provides. The plants in that tent are doing really well too so I think it's got a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 13, 2011)

View attachment 1439510View attachment 1439511View attachment 1439516View attachment 1439524


Dezracer said:


> I like those hoods but for cost reasons will most likely be getting some more Hydrofarm ones like the one I have now. I really like the light distribuion it provides. The plants in that tent are doing really well too so I think it's got a lot of bang for the buck.


I bought a high yielding 4x4 hood. It cost about $130, but seems to be worth every penny. Captures that light and keeps it aimed down where the plants need it. 

Pics last night of first time grow. Hefty Sensi Skunk #1 next to a dwarf Bubba Kush that was swallowed by the skunk. I cropped it to make it branch out so much.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2011)

hey kenji your stuff is lookin good


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2011)

This is what's in the small tent that I'll most likely get more of:

This is mine in action, lol :


Using my cheapo light meter I checked to see how even the light distribution is and it does a very good job at lighting this 40"x40" tent. I think it would light a 48"x48" just as well with a 1000w light in it.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2011)

im using sun system yield master & its pretty good but im eventualy gonna upgrade ol' countrys is working good this is what im using now


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are nice hoods. What does ol' country use?


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the vented hoods. My only complaint is that they are completely vertical on two ends. It seems to limit the light on each end. Maybe we need to design the perfect hood. I have a small fan that blows underneath my big hood to help remove the heat. Not perfect but it works.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine has an insert that is the reflective material and it's not vertical on the ends. It's contoured just like the sides.

I think we should design the perfect hood and not charge a small fortune for it, lol. Anything that's said to be 'good' costs an arm and a leg which is BS.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 15, 2011)

now im gonna have to look closer to all these hoods the one on my 600 is slanted on all sides & you can change the focus like a mag light kicked off my new grow its all on slabs now & once again making my room larger is on hold but the main purpose is to develop the querkle & save a pheno of the slh


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet! Can't wait to watch the querkle grow.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 17, 2011)

Ummmm. Grape Ape


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2011)

hey kenji hows your grow finishing ?? $130,00 for one of those big hoods is a good price


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 17, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1444178View attachment 1444179View attachment 1444180now im gonna have to look closer to all these hoods the one on my 600 is slanted on all sides & you can change the focus like a mag light kicked off my new grow its all on slabs now & once again making my room larger is on hold but the main purpose is to develop the querkle & save a pheno of the slh


HH - I have great SLH genetics in my garden.... and going to pull clones of the mothers again in 1 week.... let me know if you need one or two, and i'll make arrangements to get them to you.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2011)

hey kiki hows it going with you guys??? my work has been kickin my ass lately & i havent had the time i would like to devote to my grow we have 4 slh phenos going at different locations i have kept my favorite i call #2 & hoping i get a male querkle to cross it with yeah i got the idea from watching dez racer #2 is the best yielder of my slh phenos querkle should put an interesting twist on it


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 17, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> hey kiki hows it going with you guys??? my work has been kickin my ass lately & i havent had the time i would like to devote to my grow we have 4 slh phenos going at different locations i have kept my favorite i call #2 & hoping i get a male querkle to cross it with yeah i got the idea from watching dez racer #2 is the best yielder of my slh phenos querkle should put an interesting twist on it


no shit - purple lemon haze!! ha ha.... I can't wait to see how that turns out - -I know about the time contraints these days.... I'm having the same problem - not enought hours in one day.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the nod Herk. I think I'll be crossing my purple haze with something pretty soon. Either NYPD or Papaya id say. Not sure the mix would be good with the RBC though as it will most likely lengthen the flowering period.

As of this morning most of the Papaya seeds had sprouted and a few NYPD. I will be doing these seeds right this time in that I've got things rolling so I have time to let these grow out and show sex so I can breed them. Its going to be fun I think.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2011)

diesel mixes well with just about averything as that fuel smell comes through nice ive grown sour diesel & 707 headband & they have similar smell to me headband i felt was better of the two & someday im gonna grow it again [707 version] its sparkly & smells dank & pretty to look at when its growing


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

That makes me think crossing the NYPD with the DNA Headband (Sour Kush) will be nice. I might have to give that a go.

The only two strains I don't have clones of to keep them going are the White Widow and the Jack Herer. I've got clones of all the others so I'll have a nice selection to choose from for breeding. I'll pick up a few more too as I go. I'm going to stick to a few strains to grow on the larger scale but will grow a good variety separately by doing one or two plants of each strain at a time. This should give me a good opportunity to try some crosses and stuff.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 18, 2011)

things are startin to settle in the querkle [started from seed] isnt as aggressive as the slh & grape-ape [clones] im trying to keep things as aven as possible im hoping the querkle greens up a bit stuff started from seed takes a bit longer to hook up & start growing


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 18, 2011)

oh yeah HH - that SLH does look good.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah kiki ive got a real soft spot for slh in spite of my shortcomings on my last grow when it was all said & done i got right at 11oz. as you can see ive already topped twice & gonna start the fim process soon as slh untrained can be unruly but properly controled can be very rewarding


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2011)

today is day#10 the grape-ape is a little older as is the slh but the querkle is developing nice i have one thats a little slow here is todays pics im gonna probably veg a month this time to develop a lot of bud sights & to replace the stuff i take for clones


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

you're right HH.... my SLH is out of control - the first grow of it that I will be harvesting on thursday - but the new ones behind them are more controlled..... it's much better allt he way around.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

I just want some SLH...


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 25, 2011)

patience my man youll get there & beyond at the rate youre going


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 25, 2011)

hey kiki congrats on a good job ive selected slh pheno #2 for its mild stretch & dense buds my querkle is really starting to show some beauty my plants are doing fine its me ive got to work on i want patience & i want it now seriously most of my bad decisions have been made through lack of patience & overeacting i havent had much time to rub elbows with everyone but today im rained out & its a stormy ass day out. well enough about me how are you guys doing??? good i hope man its really raining kiki were getting a few strains on tap so if something catches your eye let me know seeings as youre my home-girl & all we can hook you up anyhow here is todays pics


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you.
Patience is my weakpoint too and I've made some mistakes by not finding that little bit of patience needed to do things right. 

Hopefully we'll both find it someday


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 25, 2011)

hey dez do they have blue dream where youre at ? that stuff is pretty good ive got a friend growing some & the yield & quality is pretty high


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember seeing it on the menu at a couple clubs around here but haven't been to any except the one where I know the owner in a while and he doesn't have it. I have smoked it once while playing poker and liked it.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah blue dream is really popular around here


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

HH - dispensary had clones of it a couple weeks ago - they usually get it pretty regularly.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah blue dream is common around here but not currently on my hit list got a shoot out coming up tga querkle-vs-sannies killing fields


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2011)

plants are finaly starting to grow & consune about 2 gals. out of my res. every 3 days my #2 pheno of slh is developing nice as is the querkle ive ordered killing fields to add to my next grow here is todays pics im really curious how grape-ape & querkle are going to compare to the slh


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2011)

these plants were placed in my growroom when they were pretty small & at different ages grape-ape & slh being slightly older & from clones everything has been topped twice im gonna veg as long as it takes to ensure i get some good buds [at least a month in this case] usualy my clones are grown under cfl's while my growroom is finishing off & put in at a height of 7-9'' these were shorter &less developed but i m starting to finaly get decent growth


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 2, 2011)

View attachment 1471154View attachment 1471153View attachment 1471152the grape-ape is dominating everything even though i keep cutting it back it just takes off again dwarfing the querkle & slh


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 5, 2011)

looking good herk.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2011)

i cloned 30 querkle last night & tomorrow is wk#3 of veg im gonna veg 1 more week im thinking & in the next few days gonna clone slh & grape-ape as well im excited about this grow & after what seems like eternity its starting to turn into something that resembles a grow im gonna prune the g/a as i clone it as it is a bit overpowering to the others g/a is displaying some good traits the finished product will tell the story so far superlemon haze & purplewreck have been my best here is todays pics #024 is the slh


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 7, 2011)

Things are looking good in there. I'll see about getting some pics of my flower areas to update my thread with soon. I put the Dog Kush, Purple Haze and a couple Headband into flower on Saturday under a 1K light where the 4x8 scrog used to be. I could've swore there were 5 Dog, 5 PH and 2 headband but when I was sticking them under the light I noticed there'sd actually 13 plants there. I need to check their tags to see what's up and will do so tonight.

Glad to hear things are going swimmingly, lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2011)

here is pics of olcountrys slh


----------



## Im Smokin right now (Mar 19, 2011)

looks and sounds like its gunna be some great bud cant wait to see a finished product


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2011)

these plants have been chopped & ill post some pics when its dry


----------



## dishinit (Mar 20, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1502838View attachment 1502837View attachment 1502836View attachment 1502834here is pics of olcountrys slh


Luv the Yardstick!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2011)

my single slh has started budding & im finding it to be quite compatable with my querkle im having trouble uploading pics so these are about 4-5 days old


----------

